# LADIES post an awesome photo of yourselves!



## analikesyourface

I feel like there should be this. Pardon me if there already is, but deal. 

I has a new piercing. It is awesome, and I am a lady. So: this thread. 

View attachment 602902_10200458337844761_1896260609_n.jpg


----------



## Mordecai

Nice eyebrow piercing!


----------



## freakyfred

A+ thread so far


----------



## analikesyourface

freakyfred said:


> A+ thread so far



WOOO! I have fred approval.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I like this idea


----------



## corrupted29

analikesyourface said:


> I feel like there should be this. Pardon me if there already is, but deal.
> 
> I has a new piercing. It is awesome, and I am a lady. So: this thread.



I like what I see


----------



## analikesyourface

corrupted29 said:


> I like what I see



Thank you, good sir.


----------



## Zowie

I had a drunken evening and made a friend. We had a lot in common.


----------



## Mordecai

Say, who's your friend? I'm angling to meet'em!


----------



## freakyfred

Zowie said:


> I had a drunken evening and made a friend. We had a lot in common.



I don't know, your friend seems a bit fishy.


----------



## Tad

Zowie said:


> I had a drunken evening and made a friend. We had a lot in common.



You mean, the fish was drinking like a university student?


----------



## fatnick03

the fish needs a pair of glasses


----------



## analikesyourface

freakyfred said:


> I don't know, your friend seems a bit fishy.



Glub glub.


----------



## cakeboy

This thread is full of awesome.


----------



## Bearsy

This thread brought me back from the dead


----------



## analikesyourface

Bearsy said:


> This thread brought me back from the dead



I feel accomplished.


----------



## analikesyourface

LOOKATWHATIGOTTTTT. 

Best. Valentines. Day. Ever. 

He bought me a gardening journal box from moleskine, and a rainbow dash hoodie. 

He's a keeper. 

View attachment 16464_10200549496403668_118299420_n.jpg


View attachment 71471_10200509275478170_1902948215_n (1).jpg


----------



## freakyfred

analikesyourface said:


> LOOKATWHATIGOTTTTT.
> 
> Best. Valentines. Day. Ever.
> 
> He bought me a gardening journal box from moleskine, and a rainbow dash hoodie.
> 
> He's a keeper.



aaaa super cute!


----------



## Mordecai

Aw, so cute!


----------



## analikesyourface

freakyfred said:


> aaaa super cute!





Mordecai said:


> Aw, so cute!



Thanks ^_^


----------



## YellowMelon




----------



## analikesyourface

YellowMelon said:


>



....I don't know what I'm looking at.


----------



## BigChaz

analikesyourface said:


> ....I don't know what I'm looking at.



That is obviously a grocery store display of pork tenderloins and hams


----------



## HDANGEL15

*me with my new passport from the *special issuance* office for diplomats....my senator (whom I do not know at all) totally hooked me up with two phone calls and a fax!!!!* 

View attachment passport.jpg


----------



## Tad

HDANGEL15 said:


> *me with my new passport from the *special issuance* office for diplomats....my senator (whom I do not know at all) totally hooked me up with two phone calls and a fax!!!!*



Nice! Glad your trip is ON


----------



## Ninja Glutton

All of these photos are awesome.

Love it when you gals aren't doing duckfaces and you're just acting goofy :bow:


----------



## Cobra Verde

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea


OMG your so hott :smitten:


----------



## Tad

Cobra Verde said:


> OMG your so hott :smitten:




Ooooh, you a twicky one!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*heaven in mexico eating amazing Sea Bass Tacos everyday and the most amazing Ceviche........* 

View attachment WendyCancun.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *heaven in mexico eating amazing Sea Bass Tacos everyday and the most amazing Ceviche........*



Looks like your having a blast!! Nice pic, you look totally relaxed.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Looking good there HD!


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Looks like your having a blast!! Nice pic, you look totally relaxed.



*I am just chillaxing as my gf says!!!!*



Sasquatch! said:


> Looking good there HD!



*So sad to go home on day 5....this morning 
*


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> OMG your so hott :smitten:



I saw her vagina. 

Seriously. I was online when she posted that set of pics, and it included a crotch shot that was quickly removed. Should have saved a screenshot, as it might have been worth money around here, these days.


----------



## mischel

Melian said:


> I saw her vagina.
> 
> Seriously. I was online when she posted that set of pics, and it included a crotch shot that was quickly removed. Should have saved a screenshot, as it might have been worth money around here, these days.



And that was your Nr. 3.600 post Melian. 

"Total Posts: 3,600 (1.40 posts per day)"


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> I saw her vagina.
> 
> Seriously. I was online when she posted that set of pics, and it included a crotch shot that was quickly removed. Should have saved a screenshot, as it might have been worth money around here, these days.



Let's start a band called Screenshot Vagina.


----------



## Wayne Kerr

Mordecai said:


> Let's start a band called Screenshot Vagina.




I'll play the drums! :happy:


----------



## azerty

HDANGEL15 said:


> *heaven in mexico eating amazing Sea Bass Tacos everyday and the most amazing Ceviche........*



What a beautiful and delicate picture


----------



## Melian

mischel said:


> And that was your Nr. 3.600 post Melian.
> 
> "Total Posts: 3,600 (1.40 posts per day)"



Are you saying that I should post less, or that I wasted my 3600th post (pretty lame milestone, btw) on her vagina? 



Mordecai said:


> Let's start a band called Screenshot Vagina.



Yes!



Wayne Kerr said:


> I'll play the drums! :happy:



Yes!!

Screenshot Vagina will, of course, be a punk band. None of that hipster shit.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Are you saying that I should post less, or that I wasted my 3600th post (pretty lame milestone, btw) on her vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!
> 
> Screenshot Vagina will, of course, be a punk band. None of that hipster shit.



I only came to creep in here because I thought you posted a picture. You wasted my time.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I only came to creep in here because I thought you posted a picture. You wasted my time.



Ha! I don't have any awesome pics. Well, no recent ones, anyway - I've been hiding from the camera a lot.


----------



## BigChaz

Printscreen Penises


----------



## biglynch

the least my tallywacker sould do is send me a text... what a dick...


----------



## The Dark Lady

TEN POINTS NOT TO GRYFFINDOR







witches love crowns


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> TEN POINTS NOT TO GRYFFINDOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> witches love crowns



Looks like a silver bird just pooped a jewel on your forehead. 

But seriously, it looks fabulous.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Sasquatch! said:


> Looks like a silver bird just pooped a jewel on your forehead.
> 
> But seriously, it looks fabulous.



No, you dingus, that's its spectacular blue jewel dong of wisdom all dangling its wit on my brainpan. GOD.


----------



## azerty

The Dark Lady said:


> TEN POINTS NOT TO GRYFFINDOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> witches love crowns



Beautiful


----------



## Cobra Verde

The Dark Lady said:


> TEN POINTS NOT TO GRYFFINDOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> witches love crowns


1) It's a diadem. _God_. 



2) :smitten:


----------



## Cobra Verde

The Dark Lady said:


> No, you dingus, that's its spectacular blue jewel dong of wisdom all dangling its wit on my brainpan. GOD.





Cobra Verde said:


> 1) It's a diadem. _God_.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) :smitten:



I didn't realize you'd already used "God" sarcastically first. :doh:

_God_, me.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Melian said:


> I saw her vagina.
> 
> Seriously. I was online when she posted that set of pics, and it included a crotch shot that was quickly removed. Should have saved a screenshot, as it might have been worth money around here, these days.


I raided her photo album to find it but it's lost in time, like tears in the rain. 
Time to sigh.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

The Dark Lady said:


> TEN POINTS NOT TO GRYFFINDOR
> 
> 
> witches love crowns



you would go with Ravenclaw


----------



## analikesyourface

So I dyed my hair. 

View attachment Untitled 5.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

So.... not to be all binary and shit.... but are you a man or a woman now?


----------



## analikesyourface

Sasquatch! said:


> So.... not to be all binary and shit.... but are you a man or a woman now?



I'm an anastasia!

I honestly have no fucking clue and lately I've just been me, and some days I feel girly, some days I feel dude-ish. So I don't really know. I think I'm too young to know, honestly.

I'm just sort of lost when it comes to my gender. I mean, until I found my love for fat men I just assumed I was into chicks. Because that would be logical, you know? But I'm not, so that sort of complicates things. I think I'm just smack dab in the middle of the gender line.


----------



## azerty

analikesyourface said:


> So I dyed my hair.



Very nice picture


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

I love doing photos where I look like, "Do you really want to go there cause I'll go there." lol 

View attachment 74607_10151665133939517_1268175844_n.jpg


----------



## Tad

analikesyourface said:


> So I dyed my hair.



Wow, smoking hot look on you! Are you noticing people getting a dazed look when in your vicinity lately?


----------



## azerty

SerenityValkyrie said:


> I love doing photos where I look like, "Do you really want to go there cause I'll go there." lol



Nice and sweet


----------



## freakyfred

analikesyourface said:


> So I dyed my hair.





SerenityValkyrie said:


> I love doing photos where I look like, "Do you really want to go there cause I'll go there." lol



2 many cuties aaa


----------



## Cobra Verde

analikesyourface said:


> I'm an anastasia!


Is that really your name? That's beautiful.


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

azerty said:


> Nice and sweet





freakyfred said:


> 2 many cuties aaa



Thanks guys


----------



## analikesyourface

Cobra Verde said:


> Is that really your name? That's beautiful.



Thanks! I go by either that, toni, or anthony. My legal name is anastasia, however.


----------



## Librarygirl

Ok, so I've done pics of myself with giant sweets and a man dressed as an asparagus...Here I am with a giant book!  

View attachment Giant book 2.jpg


----------



## Mckee

Librarygirl said:


> Ok, so I've done pics of myself with giant sweets and a man dressed as an asparagus...Here I am with a giant book!



Nice smile!


----------



## agouderia

Librarygirl said:


> Ok, so I've done pics of myself with giant sweets and a man dressed as an asparagus...Here I am with a giant book!



For some reason that reminds be a bit of Alice in Wonderland!

Too bad I missed the picture with the giant asparagus  !


----------



## Librarygirl

Mckee said:


> Nice smile!



Thank you!:blush:



agouderia said:


> For some reason that reminds be a bit of Alice in Wonderland!
> 
> Too bad I missed the picture with the giant asparagus  !



Haha! Yes...It was even stranger when we got out our tiniest book to go with it. That and the fact that the visitors who came to see it were magicians in their spare time. I was given a magic trick business card and a tiny golden rabbit! You really couldn't make it up!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Librarygirl said:


> Ok, so I've done pics of myself with giant sweets and a man dressed as an asparagus...Here I am with a giant book!



your'e so fantastic.


----------



## runningsoft

You look like you're having way too much fun at work!


----------



## cakeboy

Need Moar.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*ME AND My new DO...* 

View attachment NEWDO.jpg


----------



## Librarygirl

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> your'e so fantastic.



You always make me smile 



runningsoft said:


> You look like you're having way too much fun at work!



Haha! Oh dear, yes! It amazes me sometimes that I am in charge of anything and anyone as I am as giggly as I was as a teenager sometimes, lol!


----------



## MysteriousVik

My goodness, you're gorgeous! 



The Dark Lady said:


> TEN POINTS NOT TO GRYFFINDOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> witches love crowns


----------



## oliver141180

Librarygirl said:


> Ok, so I've done pics of myself with giant sweets and a man dressed as an asparagus...Here I am with a giant book!



You look lovely


----------



## Melian

Here is every picture of me: drinking/drunk and not into being photographed.

The syringe mask makes it awesome, I guess.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> Here is every picture of me: drinking/drunk and not into being photographed.
> 
> The syringe mask makes it awesome, I guess.



Yeah, because you don't have a hand in making that photo awesome at all.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> I saw her vagina.
> 
> Seriously. I was online when she posted that set of pics, and it included a crotch shot that was quickly removed. Should have saved a screenshot, as it might have been worth money around here, these days.



Haha that's the oldest post in the history of the internet


----------



## Ninja Glutton

The Dark Lady said:


> TEN POINTS NOT TO GRYFFINDOR
> 
> witches love crowns



Your eyebrows are so dramatic

Good pic


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> Here is every picture of me: drinking/drunk and not into being photographed.
> 
> The syringe mask makes it awesome, I guess.



As purdy as ever :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Here is every picture of me: drinking/drunk and not into being photographed.
> 
> The syringe mask makes it awesome, I guess.



this is all I ever ask for.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Melian said:


> The syringe mask makes it awesome, I guess.


Yeah, I'm sure _that's _the reason why I'm licking the screen...


----------



## Melian

Ninja Glutton said:


> As purdy as ever :bow:



:kiss2:



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> this is all I ever ask for.



You haven't seen this yet? 



Cobra Verde said:


> Yeah, I'm sure _that's _the reason why I'm licking the screen...



Oooh :batting:

I was going to post a pic of me shoving my ass in the face of a Franklin the turtle statue, but this pic was more recent (other is ~2.5 yr old). Would you still lick the screen?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> :kiss2:
> 
> 
> 
> *You haven't seen this yet? *
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh :batting:
> 
> I was going to post a pic of me shoving my ass in the face of a Franklin the turtle statue, but this pic was more recent (other is ~2.5 yr old). Would you still lick the screen?



I hadn't. 

On a completely unrelated note, and something that nobody will care to read, so much so that I should probably just email you; I went to the EMP museum the other day and they had a video game exhibition chronicling 40 years of innovation. I was looking at a MasterSystem, Dreamcast and SegaCD and thought of you intently.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Melian said:


> Oooh :batting:
> 
> I was going to post a pic of me shoving my ass in the face of a Franklin the turtle statue, but this pic was more recent (other is ~2.5 yr old). Would you still lick the screen?


Sure, though I'd have to clean it off first... :blush:


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> I was going to post a pic of me shoving my ass in the face of a Franklin the turtle statue, but this pic was more recent (other is ~2.5 yr old). Would you still lick the screen?



I'll admit, what I got out of this post is that you have the ass of a 2.5 year old. Selective reading wins again!


----------



## Cobra Verde

Melian said:


> shoving my ass in



That reminds me of a joke. 


So 4 nuns are killed in a car crash. They're at the gates of Heaven and standing in front of St. Peter. He asks them if they have any sins to confess before entering. He looks at Sister Mary and she admits that one time she gave a man a hand-job. St Peter tells her she must purify her hand and instructs her to wash it in a fountain of holy water nearby. She does so and is allowed into Heaven. Next he looks at Sister Catherine and she says that she too once gave a man a hand-job and she also is instructed to cleanse her hand and is then allowed to enter Heaven. Then as St. Peter turns to Sister Margaret suddenly Sister Ann says, "St Peter, please let me go next." He asks what difference it could possibly make and she replies, "Well you can't expect me to gargle the holy water _after_ Sister Margaret sticks her ass in it."


You've been a great crowd, drive safely.


----------



## otherland78

Librarygirl said:


> Ok, so I've done pics of myself with giant sweets and a man dressed as an asparagus...Here I am with a giant book!



wow you look like a cute librarian ^^ 
But what the heck is this book ??? i have never seen a book big as this one ????
have a nice library day ^^


----------



## KittyKitten

Hi! Getting over some romantic hardship, I'm not going to lie, I've been feeling so undesirable lately...

Sorry, pic is a bit blurry.


----------



## Librarygirl

otherland78 said:


> wow you look like a cute librarian ^^
> But what the heck is this book ??? i have never seen a book big as this one ????
> have a nice library day ^^



:blush:
Thank you!!

Sadly it is not a book to read (...envisages illustrated fairy tale of BHM prince rescuing FFA....!), but a souvenir book to commemorate a fundraising project in the 1920s. It was however the biggest book in the world back in the 1920s and 30s!!! I only had the strength to open the first few pages, lol!

p.s. Note to BHMs, please visit libraries!! 
Otherland 78, I'd be very happy if you came to visit my Reading Room


----------



## azerty

KittyKitten said:


> Hi! Getting over some romantic hardship, I'm not going to lie, I've been feeling so undesirable lately...
> 
> Sorry, pic is a bit blurry.



Looking good


----------



## opheliaswims

KittyKitten said:


> Hi! Getting over some romantic hardship, I'm not going to lie, I've been feeling so undesirable lately...
> 
> Sorry, pic is a bit blurry.



You pretty! I love your outfit.


----------



## LeoGibson

KittyKitten said:


> Hi! Getting over some romantic hardship, I'm not going to lie, I've been feeling so undesirable lately...
> 
> Sorry, pic is a bit blurry.



I'm sorry you feel that way. You are very desireable. Dare I borrow from my simple country vernacular I grew up with and say, hotter'n a two dollar pistol! 

Hope you get your mojo back!


----------



## Amaranthine

In light of approaching my 666th post, I don't think I can actually fulfill it until I have some excuse to talk about my fondness for LaVeyan satanism or go partake in another cannibalistic ritual, or something. So in the mean time, my magical ability to look totally different from picture to picture.


----------



## Mordecai

Mmm... satanic sacrifice. Oh, and a cute lady!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Chimp Phalanges said:


> In light of approaching my 666th post, I don't think I can actually fulfill it until I have some excuse to talk about my fondness for LaVeyan satanism or go partake in another cannibalistic ritual, or something. So in the mean time, my magical ability to look totally different from picture to picture.



CONGRATULATIONS ON LOOKING HUMAN FNAR FNAR FNAR


----------



## freakyfred

Amaranthine said:


> In light of approaching my 666th post, I don't think I can actually fulfill it until I have some excuse to talk about my fondness for LaVeyan satanism or go partake in another cannibalistic ritual, or something. So in the mean time, my magical ability to look totally different from picture to picture.



super cutie!


----------



## ODFFA

Surlysomething said:


> I think turtleneck shirts, sweaters, whatever...are ugly as fuck.
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!





rellis10 said:


> Totally agree, having no neck (or looking like your sweater is slowly trying to eat your head) isn't an attractive look.



View attachment ODturtleneck02.jpg


You're forgiven.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> View attachment 107490
> 
> 
> You're forgiven.



BAHAHAH!! well played ma'am, well played. 

Lookin' good as always.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> In light of approaching my 666th post, I don't think I can actually fulfill it until I have some excuse to talk about my fondness for LaVeyan satanism or go partake in another cannibalistic ritual, or something. So in the mean time, my magical ability to look totally different from picture to picture.



WHO ARE YOU?!?! I like the second girl.


----------



## KittyKitten

You all so sweet! And all these cuties on here! 

More pics, I'm starting to pic whore again.


----------



## ODFFA

Sexy _and_ classy 
You will hear no complaints I am sure


----------



## azerty

KittyKitten said:


> You all so sweet! And all these cuties on here!
> 
> More pics, I'm starting to pic whore again.



Very beautiful


----------



## biglynch

I feel i have been a bit sparse with me appreciation as of late, thus this is my group based "I love your work, so keep it coming message"

:bow:


----------



## fritzi

Amaranthine said:


> In light of approaching my 666th post, I don't think I can actually fulfill it until I have some excuse to talk about my fondness for LaVeyan satanism or go partake in another cannibalistic ritual, or something. So in the mean time, my magical ability to look totally different from picture to picture.



Oh wow - you do totally look as cute as your avatar!

Did somebody actually draw that of you? Or do you just have a manga twin out there somewhere?


----------



## otherland78

Amaranthine said:


> In light of approaching my 666th post, I don't think I can actually fulfill it until I have some excuse to talk about my fondness for LaVeyan satanism or go partake in another cannibalistic ritual, or something. So in the mean time, my magical ability to look totally different from picture to picture.



oh my you are beautiful ;-)


----------



## otherland78

Librarygirl said:


> :blush:
> Thank you!!
> 
> Sadly it is not a book to read (...envisages illustrated fairy tale of BHM prince rescuing FFA....!), but a souvenir book to commemorate a fundraising project in the 1920s. It was however the biggest book in the world back in the 1920s and 30s!!! I only had the strength to open the first few pages, lol!
> 
> p.s. Note to BHMs, please visit libraries!!
> Otherland 78, I'd be very happy if you came to visit my Reading Room



Hi Library Gril ^^ 
thanks for this explanation hehe interesting so you invited me to your reading room to help open the rest of the bookpages then ^^ ....? 

I would love to that reading room ^^ maybe someday i will visit hehe

(and i love reding ooks just btw)


----------



## freakyfred

Less talk. More cuties.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Coming right up...


----------



## YellowMelon




----------



## azerty

Very sweet and nice


----------



## TwilightStarr

Had a bunch of pictures taken last night but this is my favorite!






I will grab you by the dreads and punch in the head biotch!!


----------



## loopytheone

Check out my amazing shirt I found from when I was a teenager! =D


----------



## Cobra Verde

Sweet Jesus.


----------



## KittyKitten

Feelin' blue....................


----------



## Amaranthine

loopytheone said:


> Check out my amazing shirt I found from when I was a teenager! =D



I can't rep you, so I just have to say that you're completely adorable and seem like the cuddliest person ever. Lovely eye colour too :3


----------



## freakyfred

loopytheone said:


> Check out my amazing shirt I found from when I was a teenager! =D



super cute!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> I can't rep you, so I just have to say that you're completely adorable and seem like the cuddliest person ever. Lovely eye colour too :3



Yeah, you look like a cuddly munchkin


----------



## LeoGibson

YellowMelon said:


> no text so I'll supply my own so it will quote.





TwilightStarr said:


> Had a bunch of pictures taken last night but this is my favorite!I will grab you by the dreads and punch in the head biotch!!





loopytheone said:


> Check out my amazing shirt I found from when I was a teenager! =D





KittyKitten said:


> Feelin' blue....................



Very nice ladies! Some gorgeous shots here. Thanks for posting.


----------



## TwilightStarr

More pictures from the Fear Factory show the other night 






Me and my boy Tim, he is loving rocking the caveman look right now lol As long as I have known him, his facial hair has never been that crazy lol






Me and Gezuz, or as I like to call him Geez-Ass, because he is always doing something ass-y! lol


----------



## BigBluesMo

KittyKitten said:


> Feelin' blue....................



Proof that feelin' blue is not always a bad thing! Beautiful


----------



## loopytheone

Amaranthine said:


> I can't rep you, so I just have to say that you're completely adorable and seem like the cuddliest person ever. Lovely eye colour too :3





freakyfred said:


> super cute!





Sasquatch! said:


> Yeah, you look like a cuddly munchkin



Thank you very much peoples! :blush:


----------



## loopytheone

My best friend bought me a teddy bear and gave me one of his shirts!!! :wubu:


----------



## Melian

TwilightStarr said:


> More pictures from the Fear Factory show the other night



Ah!! I just saw them, too. FUCKING AMAZING SHOW!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

loopytheone said:


> *Pictures of Loopy looking 8 years old*



You look young enough to be my daughter.


----------



## loopytheone

Sasquatch! said:


> You look young enough to be my daughter.



Haha, I get comments like that a lot! This morning the postman asked me if my parents were in the sign for a parcel. I'm 23. ;___;


----------



## TwilightStarr

Melian said:


> Ah!! I just saw them, too. FUCKING AMAZING SHOW!!



I had never really listened to them that much and I only went to the show because my favorite local band was opening for them but I really liked Fear Factory a lot!


----------



## Mordecai

I haven't listened to Fear Factory in years; at least since um, crap, Obsolete era? I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## Melian

TwilightStarr said:


> I had never really listened to them that much and I only went to the show because my favorite local band was opening for them but I really liked Fear Factory a lot!



Which band were you there to see? We got Kobra and the Lotus, WretchedPain, and Hate Eternal - they were all fantastic 



Mordecai said:


> I haven't listened to Fear Factory in years; at least since um, crap, Obsolete era? I'm drawing a blank.



Same here. They broke up for ~8 years, due to some kind of fight between Burton and Dino, so it's not like there was new material being released to keep them in your mind.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Melian said:


> Which band were you there to see? We got Kobra and the Lotus, WretchedPain, and Hate Eternal - they were all fantastic.



I was going to see the local band that was opening.
The guys in the pictures with me, their band Incursion. I've been going to their shows since I was 16 LOL
I really liked Kobra and the Lotus


----------



## Anjula

just a selfie ( :doh: ) from my recent see trip


----------



## azerty

Very nice and sweet


----------



## otherland78

Anjula said:


> just a selfie ( :doh: ) from my recent see trip



Wow you are looking so dreamy and lovely ^^ 
...aaand you are beautiful Dear


----------



## Big Ben SC

Librarygirl said:


> Ok, so I've done pics of myself with giant sweets and a man dressed as an asparagus...Here I am with a giant book!



I have no clue what that book is, but it looks like it would be awesome to look through! :bow:


----------



## analikesyourface

So I got a new job. Thus why I have not been on here really. I felt pretty yesterday... 

_Even at 9AM_


*NINE FREAKING AM. *

Just so y'all know, I have never been a morning person. This is odd. 

View attachment Snapshot_20130506.JPG


----------



## The Dark Lady

analikesyourface said:


> So I got a new job. Thus why I have not been on here really. I felt pretty yesterday...
> 
> _Even at 9AM_
> 
> 
> *NINE FREAKING AM. *
> 
> Just so y'all know, I have never been a morning person. This is odd.



Yep, I agree. Pretty freakin' pretty!


----------



## Mordecai

analikesyourface said:


> So I got a new job. Thus why I have not been on here really. I felt pretty yesterday...
> 
> _Even at 9AM_
> 
> 
> *NINE FREAKING AM. *
> 
> Just so y'all know, I have never been a morning person. This is odd.



Mornings stink, but you look nice!


----------



## azerty

analikesyourface said:


> So I got a new job. Thus why I have not been on here really. I felt pretty yesterday...
> 
> _Even at 9AM_
> 
> 
> *NINE FREAKING AM. *
> 
> Just so y'all know, I have never been a morning person. This is odd.



Nice and you've got beautiful eyes


----------



## Melian

analikesyourface said:


> So I got a new job. Thus why I have not been on here really. I felt pretty yesterday...
> 
> _Even at 9AM_
> 
> 
> *NINE FREAKING AM. *
> 
> Just so y'all know, I have never been a morning person. This is odd.



Congrats on the job, and you look great (especially the eyes...wow)!


----------



## TwilightStarr

cross post 






Me and my friends out last night celebrating my 29th birthday!


----------



## Amaranthine

Dressed up to go to the end of the year Philosophy reception. Don't mind the shower curtain :doh:


----------



## Tad

Hmmm, just wondering what sort of pick up lines you might get at a philosophy reception.... 
-"I lust, therefore I am."
-"Seeing you, now I know why Kant wrote his 'Observations on the Feeling of the Beautiful and Sublime'"
-"And they say that platonic ideals can't exist in reality!"

(ok, hopefully cheesy pick-up lines are not actually a feature of philosophy receptions, the incongruity of the idea just tickled my imagination. But if you do get any, I hope they come from a BHM who is worthy of some cheesy lines in return.)


----------



## veggieforever

*Having fun in my amazing new dress!!* 

View attachment stripey dress 1.jpg


View attachment stripey dress front.jpg


View attachment stripey dress back pref.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine

veggieforever said:


> *Having fun in my amazing new dress!!*



Lovely  It looks wonderful on you! 



Tad said:


> Hmmm, just wondering what sort of pick up lines you might get at a philosophy reception....
> -"I lust, therefore I am."
> -"Seeing you, now I know why Kant wrote his 'Observations on the Feeling of the Beautiful and Sublime'"
> -"And they say that platonic ideals can't exist in reality!"
> 
> (ok, hopefully cheesy pick-up lines are not actually a feature of philosophy receptions, the incongruity of the idea just tickled my imagination. But if you do get any, I hope they come from a BHM who is worthy of some cheesy lines in return.)



Cheesy pick-up lines might have made it a bit more lively, despite the risk involved being the only female there. And unfortunately no eye candy - I suppose the department suffers from a lack of hedonists. 

And now I'm going to be contemplating philosophical pick-up lines all evening. You might not be a fatalist, but given the present conditions, its determined we're meant to be together :wubu: 

And who can argue with causation?


----------



## michiganbhm

Amaranthine said:


> Dressed up to go to the end of the year Philosophy reception. Don't mind the shower curtain :doh:



Uhh you doin anything tomorrow? B)


----------



## biglynch

Big fat thumbs up from me. Mucho good.:bow:


----------



## Sasquatch!

You Women Are Women.


----------



## veggieforever

Sasquatch! said:


> You Women Are Women.



hahahaha! I am having a little giggle to myself as I have no idea what this comment means but I am fairly certain it's a compliment. Or I hope it is anyway! lol xXx


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Me and my dad on his 90th bday In Boca Raton, FL today* 

View attachment bocawest.jpg


----------



## otherland78

Oh very nice to see such cute ladies here like Amarantine and Veggieforever ^^


----------



## ODFFA

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Me and my dad on his 90th bday In Boca Raton, FL today*



You both look amazing in this pic! ^.^


----------



## Sasquatch!

veggieforever said:


> hahahaha! I am having a little giggle to myself as I have no idea what this comment means but I am fairly certain it's a compliment. Or I hope it is anyway! lol xXx



I give the best compliments. :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

ODFFA said:


> You both look amazing in this pic! ^.^



*THANKS!!!! much appreciated *


----------



## Sasquatch!

HDANGEL15 said:


> *THANKS!!!! much appreciated *



Yes, I meant to comment on that photo too--you look fab!!


----------



## Jabbauk

Wow there are some seriously good looking ladies on here :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Sasquatch! said:


> Yes, I meant to comment on that photo too--you look fab!!



*awww coming from SASSY...means so much * :wubu:


----------



## ODFFA

Picture courtesy of my insistent mom. Post courtesy of my recent dims addiction - just for the heck of it - voilà.

View attachment IMG-20130518-00298.jpg


----------



## azerty

ODFFA said:


> Picture courtesy of my insistent mom. Post courtesy of my recent dims addiction - just for the heck of it - voilà.
> 
> View attachment 108280



Very nice and classy


----------



## freakyfred

ODFFA said:


> Picture courtesy of my insistent mom. Post courtesy of my recent dims addiction - just for the heck of it - voilà.
> 
> View attachment 108280



You're lovely!


----------



## HDANGEL15

ODFFA said:


> Picture courtesy of my insistent mom. Post courtesy of my recent dims addiction - just for the heck of it - voilà.



*LOOKING QUITE FABULOUS, I must say!!!!*


----------



## djudex

ODFFA said:


> Picture courtesy of my insistent mom. Post courtesy of my recent dims addiction - just for the heck of it - voilà.
> 
> View attachment 108280



Looking pretty snazzy and sweet


----------



## LeoGibson

ODFFA said:


> Picture courtesy of my insistent mom. Post courtesy of my recent dims addiction - just for the heck of it - voilà.



Very nice picture! I've always found ladies in knee high boots alluring in a badass sort of way!


----------



## BearHug2013

ODFFA said:


> Picture courtesy of my insistent mom. Post courtesy of my recent dims addiction - just for the heck of it - voilà.
> 
> View attachment 108280



 well, damn, now I have to send her a basket of muffins because that is one lovely pic I must say. 
Why oh why are all these beautiful women so far away :really sad::really sad::really sad:


----------



## Amaranthine

ODFFA said:


> Picture courtesy of my insistent mom. Post courtesy of my recent dims addiction - just for the heck of it - voilà.



That haircut looks great on you! And those pants are seriously awesome.


----------



## Jabbauk

ODFFA said:


> Picture courtesy of my insistent mom. Post courtesy of my recent dims addiction - just for the heck of it - voilà.
> 
> View attachment 108280



I have some trousers like that


----------



## ODFFA

Wow, people! THANK YOU! :blush:

Jabba, you know there's a gentlemen's pic thread, don't you?


----------



## Jabbauk

ODFFA said:


> Wow, people! THANK YOU! :blush:
> 
> Jabba, you know there's a gentlemen's pic thread, don't you?



Will take a pic next time I wear them


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Me and my dad on his 90th bday In Boca Raton, FL today*


You guys have the same smile 


ODFFA said:


> Picture courtesy of my insistent mom. Post courtesy of my recent dims addiction - just for the heck of it - voilà.


you look fantastic, I'll tell you more in private ;-)


analikesyourface said:


> So I got a new job. Thus why I have not been on here really. I felt pretty yesterday...
> 
> _Even at 9AM_
> 
> 
> *NINE FREAKING AM. *
> 
> Just so y'all know, I have never been a morning person. This is odd.


Someone else mentioned it, your eyes look fantastic, as does the rest of you, but your eyes are really captivating.


Amaranthine said:


> Dressed up to go to the end of the year Philosophy reception. Don't mind the shower curtain :doh:



I like your smile.


----------



## Surlysomething

So pretty. How did I miss this? 



ODFFA said:


> Picture courtesy of my insistent mom. Post courtesy of my recent dims addiction - just for the heck of it - voilà.
> 
> View attachment 108280


----------



## Surlysomething

My best friend's middle child on the day of his prom.
I love this boy so much. :wubu: ...from before he was even born... 

View attachment 969278_10151415050777181_1511639538_n.jpg


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> My best friend's middle child on the day of his prom.
> I love this boy so much. :wubu: ...from before he was even born...



That's a pretty picture :happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> My best friend's middle child on the day of his prom.
> I love this boy so much. :wubu: ...from before he was even born...



Great pic!


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, you two.

It was a great weekend. I was smiling so hard it looks like my face was going to split open. Plus boobs. Why so much boobage? Haha


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Plus boobs. Why so much boobage? Haha



Come on...you know why.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha.

Can't hold those babies back much. 




Melian said:


> Come on...you know why.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, you two.
> 
> It was a great weekend. I was smiling so hard it looks like my face was going to split open. Plus boobs. Why so much boobage? Haha



See, I was being respectful and not be *that* guy, but since you bring it up, you could have turned slightly to the right and leaned forward just a bit to turn a great pic into a totally awesome one ! 

I was thinking it, I just wasn't saying it!


----------



## veggieforever

ODFFA said:


> Picture courtesy of my insistent mom. Post courtesy of my recent dims addiction - just for the heck of it - voilà.
> 
> View attachment 108280



*I am absolutely IN LOVE with your trousers and boots!! Gimme! Gimme! lol Lovely picture. You're so pretty!xXx

*


----------



## veggieforever

*Lovin' my maxi!! lol xXx* 

View attachment sundressloch.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> My best friend's middle child on the day of his prom.
> I love this boy so much. :wubu: ...from before he was even born...



*GOOOOOOOD times!*


----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


> My best friend's middle child on the day of his prom.
> I love this boy so much. :wubu: ...from before he was even born...



Great pic Surly!



LeoGibson said:


> See, I was being respectful and not be *that* guy, but since you bring it up, you could have turned slightly to the right and leaned forward just a bit to turn a great pic into a totally awesome one !
> 
> I was thinking it, I just wasn't saying it!



Leo, I'm pretty sure most of the guys here were thinking the exact same thing. Anyone that says he wasn't is just flat out lyin'.


----------



## LeoGibson

veggieforever said:


> *Lovin' my maxi!! lol xXx*



Great pic! I like the way you mix modern glam with those shades and an old school hippy-esque type of dress. A very sexy chic look.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, handsome. :blush:



daddyoh70 said:


> Great pic Surly!
> 
> 
> 
> Leo, I'm pretty sure most of the guys here were thinking the exact same thing. Anyone that says he wasn't is just flat out lyin'.


----------



## veggieforever

LeoGibson said:


> Great pic! I like the way you mix modern glam with those shades and an old school hippy-esque type of dress. A very sexy chic look.



*Why thank you, sweetie :wubu: Mwah! xXx*


----------



## Surlysomething

Took a picture last night with the webcam on my new laptop. 

View attachment 9020284595_b65f5edafa_o.jpg


----------



## BearHug2013

Love this thread with all lovely posters:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## azerty

Surlysomething said:


> Took a picture last night with the webcam on my new laptop.



Very nice, beautiful smile


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Took a picture last night with the webcam on my new laptop.



Yay for new laptops! 

If we get a lovely headshot such as this for a new laptop cam, what kind of shots will even better cams bring?


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surly, you look tan.

A lot of sun up there in America's hat?


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everyone. 

We have had a bit of sun,, Ninja G. I was on a roadtrip and drove for five hours so I got a bit of sun on my face.


Good to see you!


----------



## freakyfred

Surlysomething said:


> Took a picture last night with the webcam on my new laptop.



What a cutie!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, everyone.
> 
> We have had a bit of sun,, Ninja G. I was on a roadtrip and drove for five hours so I got a bit of sun on my face.
> 
> 
> Good to see you!



Thanks!

Ah, the old road tan. My left arm has the same thing haha. You look good!


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, sweetie. Taking better care of myself this past 6 months too, it makes a difference. 





Ninja Glutton said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ah, the old road tan. My left arm has the same thing haha. You look good!


----------



## BigWheels

analikesyourface said:


> I feel like there should be this. Pardon me if there already is, but deal.
> 
> I has a new piercing. It is awesome, and I am a lady. So: this thread.



Wow! You Look Marvelous...all of you (not just OP)...whew! Those are some nice pics all.


----------



## analikesyourface

merp I found a bow 

View attachment Snapshot_20130614.JPG


----------



## azerty

analikesyourface said:


> merp I found a bow



You look adorable and beautiful


----------



## freakyfred

analikesyourface said:


> merp I found a bow



cutiiiiie :wubu:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Me and 2 friends I hadn't seen in a long time, at a small acoustic show/another friend's birthday celebration last night.


----------



## BigWheels

TwilightStarr said:


> Me and 2 friends I hadn't seen in a long time, at a small acoustic show/another friend's birthday celebration last night.



A bevy of beauties:bow:


----------



## Anjula

I really love my face in this pic simply because it is as bitchy as my personality. God bless


----------



## biglynch

A picture is worth a thousand words.
And somtimes it just says HOT!


----------



## azerty

Anjula said:


> I really love my face in this pic simply because it is as bitchy as my personality. God bless



Very nice and delicate picture


----------



## Jabbauk

Anjula said:


> I really love my face in this pic simply because it is as bitchy as my personality. God bless



Wow very nice :bow:


----------



## Melian

Anjula said:


> I really love my face in this pic simply because it is as bitchy as my personality. God bless



Love it. Your bitchy pic inspired me to post one, too.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Melian said:


> Love it. Your bitchy pic inspired me to post one, too.



This outfit + silver hair helmet + PhD in SCIENCE = head asplode from goddamn bitchin' hot bitchiness



Anjula said:


> I really love my face in this pic simply because it is as bitchy as my personality. God bless



I love how I can actually see the Winds of Bitchiness blowing through your hair majestically, like that windswept look we bitches have after just having jumped off our brooms after a refreshing flight through the burning fields of the little peasants.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> Love it. Your bitchy pic inspired me to post one, too.



Wow, much like Will Smith and sunglasses, YOU MAKE THIS LOOK GOOD. :bow:

Haven't had a chance to gaze on that beauty in awhile.

Hope all is well, friend!


----------



## Jabbauk

Melian said:


> Love it. Your bitchy pic inspired me to post one, too.



How you doin':smitten:


----------



## shandyman

Melian said:


> Love it. Your bitchy pic inspired me to post one, too.


So much hottness..... Intelligent... beautiful
Marry me?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Well, might as well join in with everyone else....

OMG MELIAN WHENEVER I LOOK AT THAT PICTURE I EJACULATE. SO MUCH SO THAT I AM DEHYDRATING AND NEED TO REPLENISH MY ELECTROLYTES AND FLUIDS.


----------



## Melian

The Dark Lady said:


> This outfit + silver hair helmet + PhD in SCIENCE = head asplode from goddamn bitchin' hot bitchiness



We are so going to hang out, sometime. You can be the dark, and I can be the light (note: "light" is in no way equivalent to "good").



Sasquatch! said:


> Well, might as well join in with everyone else....
> 
> OMG MELIAN WHENEVER I LOOK AT THAT PICTURE I EJACULATE. SO MUCH SO THAT I AM DEHYDRATING AND NEED TO REPLENISH MY ELECTROLYTES AND FLUIDS.



I seem to have left all my electrolytes with your daughter!


----------



## Anjula

Melian said:


> Love it. Your bitchy pic inspired me to post one, too.



you won :bow:


----------



## Mordecai

Whoa, photos.


----------



## Melian

Anjula said:


> you won :bow:



We're both super bitchy


----------



## shandyman

Melian said:


> We're both super bitchy



The world is a better place for it


----------



## hbighappy

both you very pretty i thinks


----------



## tankyguy

Melian said:


> We're both super bitchy



You say 'bitchy', I say 'smouldering hotness'.


Also, this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v98CPXNiSk


----------



## veggieforever

View attachment 108863
*Don't you just love foreign brands of food!! They always give me ideas about how to spend my day... hahahahahaha!!xXx*


----------



## hbighappy

veggieforever said:


> View attachment 108863
> *Don't you just love foreign brands of food!! They always give me ideas about how to spend my day... hahahahahaha!!xXx*




thats cool they have bimbo brand bread in UK they have it here in Cali now also but its been in Mexico as long as i can remember great pics also


----------



## veggieforever

hbighappy said:


> thats cool they have bimbo brand bread in UK they have it here in Cali now also but its been in Mexico as long as i can remember great pics also



Bimbo bread was a find while I was holiday-ing in Spain and that along with the Bonka really made me giggle! The UK should have Bonka and Bimbo but it would not be appropriate and seen as unsuitable for the shelves with those names unfortunately. Bah!! lol Especially Bonka. No Bonka Please - We're British! haha! xxx


----------



## shandyman

Fantastic pics Veggies
I love hunting out stuff in with funny names. My favorites are 'Bitch spray' and Swedish fire extinguishers which 'Spunk' written on them. The latter caused an embarassing fit of laughter during a presentation I was giving.


----------



## hbighappy

veggieforever said:


> Bimbo bread was a find while I was holiday-ing in Spain and that along with the Bonka really made me giggle! The UK should have Bonka and Bimbo but it would not be appropriate and seen as unsuitable for the shelves with those names unfortunately. Bah!! lol Especially Bonka. No Bonka Please - We're British! haha! xxx


 That's cool Bimbo I think its funny also but Bonka must be a British thing. When I walk down the international grocery aisle in the UK section I always see Spotted dick im like lol Spotted dick them funny brits


----------



## Melian

That Bimbo picture is fabulous!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

veggieforever said:


> View attachment 108863
> *Don't you just love foreign brands of food!! They always give me ideas about how to spend my day... hahahahahaha!!xXx*



I wasn't getting all the bimbo jokes...and then I realized I was saying it with the Mexican inflection. We pronounce it "beem-boh."


----------



## veggieforever

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I wasn't getting all the bimbo jokes...and then I realized I was saying it with the Mexican inflection. We pronounce it "beem-boh."



And the work "bonk" in UK means to have sex, so you see why Bonka may be seen as unsuitable for British shelves - although it would be such a giggle to see whilst shopping I must admit!! lol xxx


----------



## ODFFA

veggieforever said:


> View attachment 108863
> *Don't you just love foreign brands of food!! They always give me ideas about how to spend my day... hahahahahaha!!xXx*



I love the shades, your face in the middle pic that says "Questionable, I say!" and your overall sexiness :bow:


----------



## The Dark Lady

Me in my Bluebird / Blue Phoenix / Archaeopteryx costume at the Labyrinth of Jareth Masquerade Ball.





My face *glowed pretty incandescently* thanks to the metallic eyeliner painted over 100% of it.

Also snagged a coupla pics with two amazing Phantoms of the Opera!

Got the *Lon Chaney one*, and the *Webber movie version* as well!


----------



## freakyfred

The Dark Lady said:


> Me in my Bluebird / Blue Phoenix / Archaeopteryx costume at the Labyrinth of Jareth Masquerade Ball.



Wooah that's super cool.


----------



## Melian

The Dark Lady said:


> Me in my Bluebird / Blue Phoenix / Archaeopteryx costume at the Labyrinth of Jareth Masquerade Ball.



Way too pretty. Way too cool 

What is this Labyrinth of Jareth Masquerade Ball?


----------



## tankyguy

Melian said:


> Way too pretty. Way too cool
> 
> What is this Labyrinth of Jareth Masquerade Ball?



I'm going to wager it's a combination costume party/puppet show where people listen to David Bowie.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Way too pretty. Way too cool
> 
> What is this Labyrinth of Jareth Masquerade Ball?



Totally sweet looking party down in LA, my brother really wants to highjack me and go there one year.

http://www.labyrinthmasquerade.com/


----------



## Anjula

Melian said:


> We're both super bitchy



if you say so 



The Dark Lady said:


> Me in my Bluebird / Blue Phoenix / Archaeopteryx costume at the Labyrinth of Jareth Masquerade Ball.



wow, just wow


----------



## veggieforever

ODFFA said:


> I love the shades, your face in the middle pic that says "Questionable, I say!" and your overall sexiness :bow:




*Mwah!!! Thank you sweetie.:blush: xXx*


----------



## ODFFA

This is as brave as I get when wanting to do some leg showin' in winter.... they turn blue otherwise 

View attachment 109128
View attachment 109129


----------



## azerty

ODFFA said:


> This is as brave as I get when wanting to do some leg showin' in winter.... they turn blue otherwise
> 
> View attachment 109128
> View attachment 109129



Very nice pictures, specially on the right


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> This is as brave as I get when wanting to do some leg showin' in winter.... they turn blue otherwise



I really, really like your short hair.


----------



## freakyfred

ODFFA said:


> This is as brave as I get when wanting to do some leg showin' in winter.... they turn blue otherwise
> 
> View attachment 109128
> View attachment 109129



aaa you're so pretty!


----------



## LeoGibson

ODFFA said:


> This is as brave as I get when wanting to do some leg showin' in winter.... they turn blue otherwise



Then I commend you on your bravery madame!

P.S. I second Hozay, the short do looks good on you.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Complimentary things.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*went to an old friends 50th bday party last nite and was surrounded by people from my past 20-30 yrs ago...soooo fun!!!* 

View attachment Laurs505h.jpg


----------



## azerty

HDANGEL15 said:


> *went to an old friends 50th bday party last nite and was surrounded by people from my past 20-30 yrs ago...soooo fun!!!*



Very nice picture


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *went to an old friends 50th bday party last nite and was surrounded by people from my past 20-30 yrs ago...soooo fun!!!*



You look so happy. I love this picture.


----------



## RentonBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *went to an old friends 50th bday party last nite and was surrounded by people from my past 20-30 yrs ago...soooo fun!!!*



Looks like you are having a great time!


----------



## ODFFA

HDANGEL15 said:


> *went to an old friends 50th bday party last nite and was surrounded by people from my past 20-30 yrs ago...soooo fun!!!*



You are the queen of fun! 
Also..... holy gorgeousness!


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *went to an old friends 50th bday party last nite and was surrounded by people from my past 20-30 yrs ago...soooo fun!!!*



Great pic! You look like you're having an awesome time!


----------



## HDANGEL15

azerty said:


> Very nice picture



*why Thanks *


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You look so happy. I love this picture.


*awww :smitten: you whore!!!*



RentonBob said:


> Looks like you are having a great time!


*ANd yes I WAS truly!!!*



ODFFA said:


> You are the queen of fun!
> Also..... holy gorgeousness!


*sooo sweet ....keep it up!!! I LOVE IT!!
*


LeoGibson said:


> Great pic! You look like you're having an awesome time!


*
TY LEO....good times!!! the person who snapped the shot, I had not seen in over 15-20 yrs..I was always smitten with, and made no secret about it...I can't really remember in my drunken haze of those days, remember if we consumated that or not...but needless to say he posted on FB I <3 WENDY....despite his wife....*


----------



## warwagon86

HDANGEL15 said:


> *went to an old friends 50th bday party last nite and was surrounded by people from my past 20-30 yrs ago...soooo fun!!!*



You look like you are having a blast! That's a fantastic photo


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

veggieforever said:


> *Having fun in my amazing new dress!!*





veggieforever said:


> *Lovin' my maxi!! lol xXx*



How did I miss these? Ravishing!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *went to an old friends 50th bday party last nite and was surrounded by people from my past 20-30 yrs ago...soooo fun!!!*



Wendy you look amazing! Great pic :bow:


----------



## BigWheels

Amaranthine said:


> Dressed up to go to the end of the year Philosophy reception. Don't mind the shower curtain :doh:



Beautiful :bow:


----------



## The Dark Lady

Me showing off my prize at the OC fair last week.

(Yes, that's Oblivion, and yes, my hair was being held up by a friend off-camera for dramatic effect)


----------



## azerty

What a nice picture


----------



## veggieforever

Loving my hair in these pictures! It is actually behaving! Felt so womanly and feminine in my stockings and suspenders hidden nicely beneath my dress... The Rocky Horror Picture Show was out of this world. Totes amaze-balls! lol xXx 

View attachment rocky1.jpg


View attachment rocky3.jpg


----------



## Mckee

veggieforever said:


> Loving my hair in these pictures! It is actually behaving! Felt so womanly and feminine in my stockings and suspenders hidden nicely beneath my dress... The Rocky Horror Picture Show was out of this world. Totes amaze-balls! lol xXx



Great pics! And one of my fav musical!


----------



## HDANGEL15

The Dark Lady said:


> Me showing off my prize at the OC fair last week.
> 
> (Yes, that's Oblivion, and yes, my hair was being held up by a friend off-camera for dramatic effect)





veggieforever said:


> Loving my hair in these pictures! It is actually behaving! Felt so womanly and feminine in my stockings and suspenders hidden nicely beneath my dress... The Rocky Horror Picture Show was out of this world. Totes amaze-balls! lol xXx



*LADIES...incredible PHOTOS!!!!*


----------



## Esther

I cut all my damn hair off. REGRET


----------



## Esther

I should clarify that it looks fine but I just miss my mermaid hair!


----------



## Ashley1985

You look lovely in that pic. Great hair cut, IMO.


----------



## azerty

Esther said:


> I cut all my damn hair off. REGRET



Very and beautiful picture


----------



## ODFFA

Esther said:


> I cut all my damn hair off. REGRET



I really know that feeling, but still....

gooooorgeous


----------



## Cobra Verde

HDANGEL15 said:


> *went to an old friends 50th bday party last nite and was surrounded by people from my past 20-30 yrs ago...soooo fun!!!*


I'm appalled that nobody has Photoshopped a giant, supervillian's-lair-esque globe behind her yet. 
"Silly mortals, MWAHAHAHA!!!" 




Esther said:


> I cut all my damn hair off. REGRET


Holy shit, you're smoking - even with just 1 eye! Why didn't someone tell me this sooner?!? 
For once I agree with whatever worthless, "Oh god, you're so hot sacre bleu I surrender" post azerty made above.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

From my birthday! 

View attachment 198184_1956924484391_7787058_n.jpg


----------



## Mordecai

You kind of remind me of the lead singer of Curve, Esther.


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> I cut all my damn hair off. REGRET



So pretty. Here, have some creepy emoticons.

:wubu::smitten::batting::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> So pretty. Here, have some creepy emoticons.
> 
> :wubu::smitten::batting::eat1::eat1::eat1:


*
for reallS!!!!! what Melian said *


----------



## LeoGibson

Esther said:


> I cut all my damn hair off. REGRET




I don't know what it looked like before, but this is a really good look too!


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> I cut all my damn hair off. REGRET



Can you stop getting even hotter, please? Thanks in advance. Once you reach a certain level of beautiful, it's just kind of unfair to make us see it.


----------



## azerty

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> From my birthday!



Very nice and sweet picture.


----------



## ODFFA

Cobra Verde said:


> For once I agree with whatever worthless, "Oh god, you're so hot sacre bleu I surrender" post azerty made above.



Shame on you, Cobra Rosa!

View attachment P4020138.jpg


----------



## Kazak

Esther said:


> I cut all my damn hair off. REGRET


 everyone is going to use beautiful so I got these words for you. you can pick the best ones. delightful;alluring;stunning;elegant;magnificent;appealing;gorgeous;charming;exquisite;dazzling;fascinating;fine;lovely;marvelous;pretty;splendid;wonderful and superb


----------



## Esther

Thank you for the lovely comments and creepy emoticons, friends!!:kiss2:


----------



## Cobra Verde

ODFFA said:


> Shame on you, Cobra Rosa!


How dare you! The only thing pink about me is my underwear.





Esther said:


> Thank you for the lovely comments and creepy emoticons, *friends*!!:kiss2:



!!!

This means I'm halfway towards being able to finally use this:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Esther said:


> Thank you for the lovely comments and creepy emoticons, friends!!:kiss2:



Hey, has anyone ever told you that you kinda look like every female celebrity?


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> I should clarify that it looks fine but I just miss my mermaid hair!



I missed the gorgeous + short hair pic, so no excuse to post creepy emoticons..... but sorry that after the fact you discovered you liked it more long.


----------



## ODFFA

ODFFA said:


> This morning I tried on some hand-me-down dresses my mom gave me. I almost didn't do it because I was just feeling a bit depressed and lethargic... I was rather amazed at what a swift kick in the teeth that depression D-mon got. Just from feeling a little more on the sexy side.
> 
> Thanks, Mom... Those dresses are awesome and made a huge difference in my day. =>



Pics of said dresses....

View attachment 2013-08-24_1645.jpg
View attachment 2013-08-24_1716.jpg

View attachment 2013-08-24_1803.jpg


----------



## BigChaz

That white and black dress + you = sexy as all get out.

Good job on kicking the depression; now lets go on a date.

P.S. - Wear white and black dress.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> Pics of said dresses....
> 
> View attachment 109776
> View attachment 109777
> 
> View attachment 109778



I really, REALLY like the second two. 

Also, HOLY LEGS!!!


----------



## LeoGibson

ODFFA said:


> Pics of said dresses....



Stunning! Those dresses look great on you.


----------



## biglynch

ODFFA said:


> Pics of said dresses....
> 
> View attachment 109776
> View attachment 109777
> 
> View attachment 109778



Hot damn. I whole heartedly approve of this. 

Dress 3 wins BTW.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ODFFA said:


> Pics of said dresses....



They all look great on you- but especially the last two! :bow:


----------



## Esther

ODFFA said:


> Pics of said dresses....



That last dress is so, so cute on you. LEGS LEGS LEGS


----------



## HDANGEL15

ODFFA said:


> Pics of said dresses....



*I HATE YOU I HATE YOU I HATE YOU and your ef-fing perfect legs and the 3 amazing dresses...I will never be tall and sleek....YOU BITCH!!! 

win/win on the dresses..yes in fun and white/black for the ultimate seduction*


----------



## Amaranthine

ODFFA said:


> Pics of said dresses....



What everyone else said! Especially the legs part. Though, I don't think the first dress is getting quite enough appreciation! You look absolutely splendid in all of them, and I still adore your hair.


----------



## djudex

ODFFA said:


> Pics of said dresses....



I really like number two on you, loverly


----------



## ODFFA

THANK YOU, peoples! :blush:




HDANGEL15 said:


> *I HATE YOU I HATE YOU I HATE YOU and your ef-fing perfect legs and the 3 amazing dresses...I will never be tall and sleek....YOU BITCH!!!
> 
> win/win on the dresses..yes in fun and white/black for the ultimate seduction*



I hate you too, beautiful ^.^
You won't easily see a pic of me having _that_ good a time/looking so incredible while laughing. You effing rock the sexy laughing :bow:


----------



## The Dark Lady

I wish to claim the Swan Queen ODFFA as my Dimensions concubine for purposes of great achievements in superior aesthetic pleasurableness.


----------



## freakyfred

ODFFA said:


> Pics of said dresses....



cute cute cute cute!


----------



## ODFFA

The Dark Lady said:


> I wish to claim the Swan Queen ODFFA as my Dimensions concubine for purposes of great achievements in superior aesthetic pleasurableness.



It pleases me. *smiles stoically*

Okay okay, I had a word-gasm 

:bounce:


----------



## HDANGEL15

ODFFA said:


> THANK YOU, peoples! :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you too, beautiful ^.^
> You won't easily see a pic of me having _that_ good a time/looking so incredible while laughing. You effing rock the sexy laughing :bow:



*you are far toooo kind and very beautiful and sexy yourself....did I mention a good friend of mine that has lived in baltimore for the last 10 years is from Capetown and went back 2 months ago for a year? She is a distinguished sculptor that works in cement that just did 2 commissions in DC...now she is BRILLIANT!!!

ps how tall are you anyway...just curious *


----------



## Sasquatch!

OD, you're welcome to imagine this post as whatever positive comment you wish.


----------



## ODFFA

Sasquatch! said:


> Positive comment is positive.


Awwwwwwwwww! Best ever. Thanks, Sass :happy:



HDANGEL15 said:


> *ps how tall are you anyway...just curious *



I'm about 1.45m / 4.7ft short


----------



## Melian

ODFFA said:


> I'm about 1.45m / 4.7ft short



Damn. You are tiny!

And that second dress is fucking awesome.


----------



## biglynch

ODFFA said:


> I'm about 1.45m / 4.7ft short



wow I was thinking you would be about 5'6...hmmm i have estimation issues.


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> Awwwwwwwwww! Best ever. Thanks, Sass :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about 1.45m / 4.7ft short



Oh my gosh, you're pretty much doll sized!!!!


----------



## djudex

ODFFA said:


> I'm about 1.45m / 4.7ft short



You and I standing next to each other would be amazing.


----------



## The Dark Lady

So this's me modeling some of the relics I obtained from Disney cleaning out their entertainment warehouse. I've got on the Mayor of Toontown's jacket with one of the male Mardi Gras dancers' vests from Soundsational, plus a matching hat-&-dress set I don't recognize from anywhere yet.







And this's a little black dress with iridescent sparkles all over it that glow brighter than Christmas tree lights under full daylight.






And this's the pink turn-of-the-century Barbie dress with matching hat from earlier:


----------



## freakyfred

Wowsers Dark Lady you are stunning. 

Also you always have like the best clothes


----------



## HDANGEL15

freakyfred said:


> Wowsers Dark Lady you are stunning.
> 
> Also you always have like the best clothes


*
what he said x 10......damn you have legs..................all the way to idk what...cool stuff..looking fab....will help me with my DAY OF THE DEAD halloweeny outfit pls*


----------



## biglynch

The Dark Lady said:


> So this's me modeling some of the relics I obtained from Disney cleaning out their entertainment warehouse. I've got on the Mayor of Toontown's jacket with one of the male Mardi Gras dancers' vests from Soundsational, plus a matching hat-&-dress set I don't recognize from anywhere yet.


Oooo I want the shiny shiny. I'm like moth drawn to a light.

Wouldn't mind the mayors jacket too.


----------



## tankyguy

biglynch said:


> Oooo I want the shiny shiny. I'm like moth drawn to a light.



Very much this.

Also, I think the last dress, with the right hat, hairstyle and accoutrements would be great for a 1920's flapper outfit.


----------



## ODFFA

The Dark Lady said:


> *Happiness*
> *Sexiness*
> *Fabulosity*



And this's me revelling in your Dark Ladyness :bow:
You look amazing!


----------



## AuntHen

The Dark Lady said:


> So this's me modeling some of the relics I obtained from Disney cleaning out their entertainment warehouse. I've got on the Mayor of Toontown's jacket with one of the male Mardi Gras dancers' vests from Soundsational, plus a matching hat-&-dress set I don't recognize from anywhere yet.




you're precious :happy:


I'm going to plunk my fat behind over in here for a bit and observe the show that is this forum!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fat9276 said:


> you're precious :happy:
> 
> 
> I'm going to plunk my fat behind over in here for a bit and observe the show that is this forum!



You look like you're up to all kinds of no-good.


----------



## Sasquatch!

fat9276 said:


> I'm going to plunk my fat behind over in here for a bit and observe the show that is this forum!



Mmmmmhmmmmmm :happy:


----------



## Tad

The Dark Lady said:


> So this's me modeling some of the relics I obtained from Disney cleaning out their entertainment warehouse. I've got on the Mayor of Toontown's jacket with one of the male Mardi Gras dancers' vests from Soundsational, plus a matching hat-&-dress set I don't recognize from anywhere yet.



Awesome finds  What a cool thing, to be able to rummage through the discard pile at Disney!



fat9276 said:


> I'm going to plunk my fat behind over in here for a bit and observe the show that is this forum!



This forum is awesome and well worth watching....but no fair just being an observer. Yah, yah, you aren't an FFA or BHM, but please join in the insanity all the same


----------



## Melian

The Dark Lady said:


> So this's me modeling some of the relics I obtained from Disney cleaning out their entertainment warehouse. I've got on the Mayor of Toontown's jacket with one of the male Mardi Gras dancers' vests from Soundsational, plus a matching hat-&-dress set I don't recognize from anywhere yet.



Where do you store all of your awesome stuff?? Seriously, you have insane amounts!


----------



## The Dark Lady

Thanks very much for the fine words, everyone! Much appreciated they are. 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> what he said x 10......damn you have legs..................all the way to idk what...cool stuff..looking fab....will help me with my DAY OF THE DEAD halloweeny outfit pls*



Sure, what kinda help did you have in mind?



Melian said:


> Where do you store all of your awesome stuff?? Seriously, you have insane amounts!



My dungeon space knows no limits!



fat9276 said:


> you're precious :happy:
> 
> 
> I'm going to plunk my fat behind over in here for a bit and observe the show that is this forum!



Girl's got it goin' on down yonder.


----------



## HDANGEL15

The Dark Lady said:


> Thanks very much for the fine words, everyone! Much appreciated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, what kinda help did you have in mind?


*
what to wear...I can do the makeup PART...cause that's 50% of the costume....but what is THE REST, all black......*


----------



## LeoGibson

The Dark Lady said:


> So this's me modeling some of the relics I obtained from Disney cleaning out their entertainment warehouse. I've got on the Mayor of Toontown's jacket with one of the male Mardi Gras dancers' vests from Soundsational, plus a matching hat-&-dress set I don't recognize from anywhere yet.
> 
> 
> And this's a little black dress with iridescent sparkles all over it that glow brighter than Christmas tree lights under full daylight.
> 
> 
> 
> And this's the pink turn-of-the-century Barbie dress with matching hat from earlier:



The 20's/30's glam look suits you well. Very pretty!



fat9276 said:


> you're precious :happy:
> 
> 
> I'm going to plunk my fat behind over in here for a bit and observe the show that is this forum!



Hey there. Thanks for bringing 'em by, doll.:happy:


----------



## tankyguy

fat9276 said:


> I'm going to plunk my fat behind over in here for a bit and observe the show that is this forum!



You look like you're plotting something wicked.


----------



## The Dark Lady

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> what to wear...I can do the makeup PART...cause that's 50% of the costume....but what is THE REST, all black......*



The great thing about dressing up for Dia de los Muertos is that you get to be completely original as to how you want to look. Dia's a bright, colorful time for celebration when all the dead get to show off their fab styles and party in their most dapper fashions (they come back dressed in their best attire because they were buried in it). You can pick an iconic figure to emulate, like La Catrina (the most fabulous one), or a bride, or a Soldadera from the Mexican Revolution, or maybe even La Llorona if you're a mega-bitch, or anything cool you'd want to look like if you were dead and in the mood to make heads turn. 

Here, check out this little vid for some inspiration (it's one of my favorite things ever). La Catrina's the one on stage singing about La Llorona, and all the Calacas in the nightclub represent the spectrum of what you can choose for your Dia look. 

Hasta Los Huesos


----------



## HDANGEL15

The Dark Lady said:


> The great thing about dressing up for Dia de los Muertos is that you get to be completely original as to how you want to look. Dia's a bright, colorful time for celebration when all the dead get to show off their fab styles and party in their most dapper fashions (they come back dressed in their best attire because they were buried in it). You can pick an iconic figure to emulate, like La Catrina (the most fabulous one), or a bride, or a Soldadera from the Mexican Revolution, or maybe even La Llorona if you're a mega-bitch, or anything cool you'd want to look like if you were dead and in the mood to make heads turn.
> 
> Here, check out this little vid for some inspiration (it's one of my favorite things ever). La Catrina's the one on stage singing about La Llorona, and all the Calacas in the nightclub represent the spectrum of what you can choose for your Dia look.
> 
> Hasta Los Huesos



*DL....you changed my ideas completely.....never thought of it this way...I was so foucsed on makeup techinques....so something dramatic/sexy......HELLS TO THE YES*


----------



## Albino_taters

The Dark Lady said:


> Me showing off my prize at the OC fair last week.
> 
> (Yes, that's Oblivion, and yes, my hair was being held up by a friend off-camera for dramatic effect)



What the butts?! I want an effing key blade!


----------



## AuntHen

oh reeeeeally?!? You don't say.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fat9276 said:


> oh reeeeeally?!? You don't say.



So sassy!!!


----------



## Amaranthine

Red is simply ravishing on you, too


----------



## Sasquatch!

fat9276 said:


> oh reeeeeally?!? You don't say.



*insert pervy comment about how sexy you look*


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> oh reeeeeally?!? You don't say.



Beautiful, very cute


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm not sure about awesome, but i'm super blonde once again. And no makeup.
This is 40 something.

Smiling costs extra.


Plus, webcam pics suck. 


 

View attachment Snapshot_20131019.JPG


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not sure about awesome, but i'm super blonde once again. And no makeup.
> This is 40 something.
> 
> Smiling costs extra.
> 
> 
> Plus, webcam pics suck.



We could do a kickstarter to raise cash for that smile! 

40 something looks good on you makeup or not.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, Rod 




LeoGibson said:


> We could do a kickstarter to raise cash for that smile!
> 
> 40 something looks good on you makeup or not.


----------



## Anjula

It's been a while so why not post something new 

me being my cute chubby self and Kuba looking so damn yummy
(you've people noticed that he looks kinda small for a 270lbs guy but thats the thing about him, he looks really small in pics )






me being funny 






and there always have to be a selfie! (or even two) hehe






kisses


----------



## ODFFA

Anjula said:


> It's been a while so why not post something new



That first pic makes me pretty darn happy :happy:

As for the rest.......beeeautiful! :kiss2:


----------



## Anjula

ODFFA said:


> That first pic makes me pretty darn happy :happy:
> 
> As for the rest.......beeeautiful! :kiss2:



Thanks :blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*at PHISH at the MOTHERSHIP.....aka Hampton Coliseium* 

View attachment w:oHF.HAMPTON.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Anjula said:


> It's been a while so why not post something new
> 
> me being my cute chubby self a
> 
> 
> 
> kisses



*darling...there is NOTHING chubby about your SELF....or I am a SSBBW *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

This thread had been severely neglected, so thanks to all the ladies who recently posted. It is appreciated.


----------



## Anjula

HDANGEL15 said:


> *darling...there is NOTHING chubby about your SELF....or I am a SSBBW *



oh come on! I love to call myself chubby. It's such a pretty word...and I have all the rights, my thighs touch!  and what's sure about you is the Beautiful Woman part my dear.


----------



## freakyfred

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This thread had been severely neglected, so thanks to all the ladies who recently posted. It is appreciated.



Damn straight. Cuties need to post pics more often.


----------



## Esther

Selfie time.


----------



## Esther

Anjula said:


> It's been a while so why not post something new
> 
> me being my cute chubby self and Kuba looking so damn yummy
> (you've people noticed that he looks kinda small for a 270lbs guy but thats the thing about him, he looks really small in pics )



I'm out of rep for you Anjula! Just wanted to say what a cute couple you two make! <3


----------



## djudex

Esther said:


> Selfie time.



You are a seriously stunning woman, it amazes me to this day


----------



## Yakatori

HDANGEL15 said:


> *at PHISH at the MOTHERSHIP.....aka Hampton Coliseium*


Any chance your friend is "into" face-less guys?


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww..beautiful girl. 




Esther said:


> Selfie time.


----------



## ODFFA

Esther said:


> Selfie time.



Peaceful, radiant and gorgeous. Best....selfie.....ever. :happy:


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> Peaceful, radiant and gorgeous. Best....selfie.....ever. :happy:



Thank you for finding the right words, Odette! So yah, all of that ^^^^


----------



## Cobra Verde

Esther said:


> Selfie time.


Come back to North America!!


----------



## hedonistthinker

Esther said:


> Selfie time.



oh what cruel, cruel world :wubu: :smitten: giving us all false hope.


----------



## Anjula

Esther said:


> I'm out of rep for you Anjula! Just wanted to say what a cute couple you two make! <3



luckily I can rep you, damn girl you are amazingly beautiful! :wubu:


----------



## Melian

Anjula said:


> It's been a while so why not post something new
> 
> me being my cute chubby self and Kuba looking so damn yummy
> (you've people noticed that he looks kinda small for a 270lbs guy but thats the thing about him, he looks really small in pics )





HDANGEL15 said:


> *at PHISH at the MOTHERSHIP.....aka Hampton Coliseium*





Esther said:


> Selfie time.



Pretty ladies....HMU.


----------



## snakebite

Awesome pictures hmm?




And when I'm not lounging on tigers...


----------



## Amaranthine

Seeing as everyone else is posting, I figured I'd join in with my own shameless selfies. I was playing around with Halloween things...so that's fake blood, unless you want to pretend I just got done drinking chocolate syrup messily.


----------



## Tad

snakebite said:


> Awesome pictures hmm?



Taming tigers? So _that_ is what you've been doing for the past five years! If you aren't off to master lions next, I hope we'll see you around the forums 

No, I didn't really remember how long since you'd posted, but the name seemed very vaguely familiar so I went to look at your previous posts, and saw they were all in 2008

Amarnthine--on other boards around here I think the vote would be for you chugging chocolate syrup. On this one.....I don't know, I'm guessing a narrow majority for blood? Great pic either way :bow:


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Amarnthine--on other boards around here I think the vote would be for you chugging chocolate syrup. On this one.....I don't know, I'm guessing a narrow majority for blood? Great pic either way :bow:



LOL. High five, Tad.

Amaranthine: what are you doing, costume-wise? We seriously need a new Halloween costume thread....it is time.


----------



## Amaranthine

Tad said:


> Amarnthine--on other boards around here I think the vote would be for you chugging chocolate syrup. On this one.....I don't know, I'm guessing a narrow majority for blood? Great pic either way :bow:



Firstly, thank you :happy: I feel like that statement is all too accurate...and probably why I enjoy being around Dims. 



Melian said:


> LOL. High five, Tad.
> 
> Amaranthine: what are you doing, costume-wise? We seriously need a new Halloween costume thread....it is time.



We DO need a Halloween thread. I can't wait to see how your costume came out! 

As for mine...I'm going to a party that specifically said to half-ass it, so I bought a bunch of things aimlessly. After a bit of thinking about it, I'm leaning towards female Patrick Bateman. A lot of blood and acting crazy, so it works for me.


----------



## Melian

Amaranthine said:


> We DO need a Halloween thread. I can't wait to see how your costume came out!
> 
> As for mine...I'm going to a party that specifically said to half-ass it, so I bought a bunch of things aimlessly. After a bit of thinking about it, I'm leaning towards female Patrick Bateman. A lot of blood and acting crazy, so it works for me.



Oh that theme will bring out some hilarious costumes, for sure. I would probably wear white pants and a white shirt, smear some fake blood on myself and say I was a maxi pad or something (your female Bateman character probably wouldn't be much different, but you'd need to wear gloves and wash them in the sink if anyone shakes your hand).


----------



## Mordecai

I'm lazy so I just say I'm wearing a costume like:

Existential Crisis
Crippled by Grad School Debt
Man Thinking Up a Costume
Performance Artist
High Concept Art
Pre-Costume Planning Costume
High School
TV/VCR Repair


----------



## HDANGEL15

*this will be me tonite I HOPE and PRAY.....I havent tried it or anything...just watched a ton of you tube vids...* 

View attachment sugar_skull_makeup_face_paint_by_natashakudashkina-d5its5b.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

I have so many girl crushes 'round here


----------



## freakyfred

snakebite said:


> Awesome pictures hmm?





Amaranthine said:


> Seeing as everyone else is posting, I figured I'd join in with my own shameless selfies. I was playing around with Halloween things...so that's fake blood, unless you want to pretend I just got done drinking chocolate syrup messily.



aaaa lookit these super cuties


----------



## veggieforever

Having a fun time at good friends Halloween party last night  xXx 

View attachment me halloween.jpg


View attachment me hood halloween 1.jpg


View attachment me hood halloween 2.jpg


View attachment me witchy 3.jpg


View attachment me simone pout.jpg


----------



## Esther

Thank you for your kind words, friends! :kiss2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

veggieforever said:


> Having a fun time at good friends Halloween party last night  xXx





Amaranthine said:


> Seeing as everyone else is posting, I figured I'd join in with my own shameless selfies. I was playing around with Halloween things...so that's fake blood, unless you want to pretend I just got done drinking chocolate syrup messily.





snakebite said:


> Awesome pictures hmm?



stunners and gorgeous women everywhere.


----------



## reuben6380

Simply gorgeous ladies thanks for posting, and with eyes like Amarnthine, no one will even notice she needs a bib


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> If you are looking for something to do to pass the time during this last stretch, you could take pics with the specs on. Just sayin'........ (gals in glasses :wubu: )



View attachment Snapshot_20131101_1.JPG




Tad said:


> Your nose and eyes have shown up in many pictures....your legs not so much. You know where this is going :happy:



Ahem.... they kinda have, but what the hell....

View attachment 2013-08-24_1721.jpg


And lastly, a little something random....

View attachment 20131101_105434.jpg


(Yes, that is a towel, not an African headdress. Authenticity is awesome too.......right?)


----------



## Anjula

All the ladies here are so gorgeous ))))


----------



## freakyfred

ODFFA said:


> View attachment 111090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem.... they kinda have, but what the hell....
> 
> View attachment 111091
> 
> 
> And lastly, a little something random....
> 
> View attachment 111092
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is a towel, not an African headdress. Authenticity is awesome too.......right?)



lookit this cutie platootie


----------



## bremerton

the awesome is mostly in the bacon wrapped jalapenos that my friend (on the right) made (except i actually make them better) (i'm on the left) (parentheses)


----------



## bremerton

Anjula said:


> All the ladies here are so gorgeous ))))



i know right? i can't compete


----------



## Sasquatch!

I love that you had to reinforce that your cooking is better.


----------



## biglynch

bremerton said:


> i know right? i can't compete



You have jalapeños in bacon, (and if cheese was to turn up at the party it would be game set match) I'd say you were definitely competing. Even if you didn't though you would still be competing. 

Not my best work methink.


----------



## Sasquatch!

biglynch said:


> You have jalapeños in bacon, (and if cheese was to turn up at the party it would be game set match) I'd say you were definitely competing. Even if you didn't though you would still be competing.
> 
> Not my best work methink.



Smooth. :doh:


----------



## biglynch

Sasquatch! said:


> Smooth. :doh:



Yeah I know. I need a boot up the arse.


----------



## bremerton

they are stuffed with cream cheese. i say mine are better because i mix shredded cheddar and garlic in with the cream cheese.

so, i think we're having a party here? :eat1:


----------



## Sasquatch!

bremerton said:


> they are stuffed with cream cheese. i say mine are better because i mix shredded cheddar and garlic in with the cream cheese.
> 
> so, i think we're having a party here? :eat1:



I'll make the sammiches, you make the jalapeno snacks.


----------



## biglynch

bremerton said:


> they are stuffed with cream cheese. i say mine are better because i mix shredded cheddar and garlic in with the cream cheese.
> 
> so, i think we're having a party here? :eat1:





Sasquatch! said:


> I'll make the sammiches, you make the jalapeno snacks.



I will cover the alcobooze. Its on!


----------



## djudex

bremerton said:


> the awesome is mostly in the bacon wrapped jalapenos that my friend (on the right) made (except i actually make them better) (i'm on the left) (parentheses)



I had to do a double take, at first blush your friend's bra strap looked like some kind of albino cigarillo.


----------



## Boom

bremerton said:


> i know right? i can't compete



Surely you jest? compete? you are winning!


----------



## Tad

bremerton said:


> the awesome is mostly in the bacon wrapped jalapenos that my friend (on the right) made (except i actually make them better) (i'm on the left) (parentheses)



I think the whole picture is pretty awesome--neat composition in terms of angles and positions and stuff, and of course awesome subject matter (and cute presenters, too ;-) )

Was that planned out much, or just kind of worked out? And was the person taking it really tall? It looks like a real down angle, but maybe that is just because you two are bent over so much?


----------



## lille

Taken a few months ago. I'm loving Boston but I needed some nature.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

lille said:


> Taken a few months ago. I'm loving Boston but I needed some nature.



Boston was cool when I was in the area. I lived in New Bedford for a few. It's about 45 minutes from Boston.


----------



## bremerton

Tad said:


> I think the whole picture is pretty awesome--neat composition in terms of angles and positions and stuff, and of course awesome subject matter (and cute presenters, too ;-) )
> 
> Was that planned out much, or just kind of worked out? And was the person taking it really tall? It looks like a real down angle, but maybe that is just because you two are bent over so much?



the picture-taker was tall, and we were kind of bent over. and thank you :3


----------



## kinkykitten

I have no awesome pics to post... Sorry lol


----------



## lille

> Pretty cool. Where is that? Is it man-made? Answer in thread, as I'm sure others are curious..


It's natural, just a tree that's in the middle of the trail on Mt. Monadnock.


----------



## Sasquatch!

kinkykitten said:


> I have no awesome pics to post... Sorry lol



Thank you for your valuable contribution to this thread


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Amaranthine said:


> Seeing as everyone else is posting, I figured I'd join in with my own shameless selfies. I was playing around with Halloween things...so that's fake blood, unless you want to pretend I just got done drinking chocolate syrup messily.



I'll go with chocolate syrup. You could be doing one of those JT from Step by Step moves where you squirt the syrup in your mouth then drink milk from the carton.


----------



## ODFFA

Ninja Glutton said:


> I'll go with chocolate syrup. You could be doing one of those JT from Step by Step moves where you squirt the syrup in your mouth then drink milk from the carton.



Here's a lame confession - I've been known to watch a Step by Step rerun whenever I come across it :blush: but only because I may or may not have a girl crush on the Danaburger character. (I sure hope that reason is mitigating enough to forgo a public stoning.)

Anyway, back on topic, I prefer the syrup option too! No sexiness lost with either option though, which is pretty awesome :happy:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

ODFFA said:


> Here's a lame confession - I've been known to watch a Step by Step rerun whenever I come across it :blush: but only because I may or may not have a girl crush on the Danaburger character. (I sure hope that reason is mitigating enough to forgo a public stoning.)
> 
> Anyway, back on topic, I prefer the syrup option too! No sexiness lost with either option though, which is pretty awesome :happy:



Hey, no apology needed whatsoever. I'm an 80s and 90s sitcom addict. The Code-meister is who I model my life after.


----------



## Surlysomething

Mini high school reunion with so many people I adore.
I was inebriated for the first time in years and it was amazing. Haha.


Check out motorboat #3 of the evening.  

View attachment 1450215_10151693366132260_139005835_n(1).jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Mini high school reunion with so many people I adore.
> I was inebriated for the first time in years and it was amazing. Haha.
> 
> 
> Check out motorboat #3 of the evening.



bahahaha, this is great.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Mini high school reunion with so many people I adore.
> I was inebriated for the first time in years and it was amazing. Haha.
> 
> 
> Check out motorboat #3 of the evening.



Lucky guy!! Awesome pic T. Looks like you were having a great time!:happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lille said:


> Taken a few months ago. I'm loving Boston but I needed some nature.



I've been debating on posting this because I don't have anything clever, fun or witty to say, but I really like this picture. You have a lovely smile.


----------



## Surlysomething

Another funny picture from our mini-reunion.

A little tipsy! I've known that crazy guy for 30 years! Haha. We're not looking too bad for 43.  

View attachment 1471859_10151950067392368_1625672766_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

Surlysomething said:


> Another funny picture from our mini-reunion.
> 
> A little tipsy! I've known that crazy guy for 30 years! Haha. We're not looking too bad for 43.



You're looking very good in fact


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. Thanks. I'm a bit "shiny and red" but pretty damn happy.






azerty said:


> You're looking very good in fact


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. Thanks. I'm a bit "shiny and red" but pretty damn happy.



Reunions are awesome (well...when they work out, as yours did).


----------



## Dromond

I saw Melian was the last poster in this thread and got all excited. I was hoping to catch one of the elusive Melian pics. Got my hopes up for nothing.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Dromond said:


> I saw Melian was the last poster in this thread and got all excited. I was hoping to catch one of the elusive Melian pics. Got my hopes up for nothing.



I'm right there with you


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dromond said:


> I saw Melian was the last poster in this thread and got all excited. I was hoping to catch one of the elusive Melian pics. Got my hopes up for nothing.





Lil BigginZ said:


> I'm right there with you



Same here. I already had my penis out and everything.


----------



## Melian

Dromond said:


> I saw Melian was the last poster in this thread and got all excited. I was hoping to catch one of the elusive Melian pics. Got my hopes up for nothing.





Lil BigginZ said:


> I'm right there with you





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Same here. I already had my penis out and everything.



LOL...nope, just a stupid comment.

And, if you checked this post, TWO stupid comments.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> LOL...nope, just a stupid comment.
> 
> And, if you checked this post, TWO stupid comments.



I'm a "stick to your guns kind of guy" so I'm just going sit here with my dick out until you post a picture.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Same here. I already had my *penis* out and everything.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm a "stick to your guns kind of guy" so I'm just going sit here with my *dick* out until you post a picture.



You know the drill. Pics or ?


----------



## Dromond

Hot Melian pics = YES

Hozay dick stroking pics = NO.


----------



## Melian

All this is making me wonder if Hozay could get away with posting a pic of himself with a raging hard-on. A close-up. I mean, if he's wearing pants or some other pants substitute, it's not nudity.

Imagine visiting the female pics thread and his wang outline is the first thing you see. 


ETA: I actually looked for a pic to post, and since I never take any, there is only one from the last several months that doesn't have a million other people in it. And it's a stupid one that was just taken to see how my new contacts look in photos.


----------



## Surlysomething

This made me laugh a lot. Mostly because you used the word "wang". Haha





Melian said:


> All this is making me wonder if Hozay could get away with posting a pic of himself with a raging hard-on. A close-up. I mean, if he's wearing pants or some other pants substitute, it's not nudity.
> 
> Imagine visiting the female pics thread and his wang outline is the first thing you see.
> 
> 
> ETA: I actually looked for a pic to post, and since I never take any, there is only one from the last several months that doesn't have a million other people in it. And it's a stupid one that was just taken to see how my new contacts look in photos.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> This made me laugh a lot. Mostly because you used the word "wang". Haha



Happy to oblige!

WANG.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> All this is making me wonder if Hozay could get away with posting a pic of himself with a raging hard-on. A close-up. I mean, if he's wearing pants or some other pants substitute, it's not nudity.
> 
> Imagine visiting the female pics thread and his wang outline is the first thing you see.
> 
> 
> ETA: I actually looked for a pic to post, and since I never take any, there is only one from the last several months that doesn't have a million other people in it. And it's a stupid one that was just taken to see how my new contacts look in photos.



With my meager penis, it wouldn't be that impressive, but I'm totally down. Let me go get a raging erection.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> All this is making me wonder if Hozay could get away with posting a pic of himself with a raging hard-on. A close-up. I mean, if he's wearing pants or some other pants substitute, it's not nudity.
> 
> Imagine visiting the female pics thread and his wang outline is the first thing you see.







The things I do for the men of this board to get a fresh Melian picture. 

Meager penis for a sweet Melian picture; seems fair.


----------



## Surlysomething

JOSIE! What is seen can't be UNSEEN. Haha.







Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The things I do for the men of this board to get a fresh Melian picture.
> 
> Meager penis for a sweet Melian picture; seems fair.


----------



## tankyguy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The things I do for the men of this board to get a fresh Melian picture.
> 
> Meager penis for a sweet Melian picture; seems fair.



You're a better man than I am, Gunga Dong!


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The things I do for the men of this board to get a fresh Melian picture.
> 
> Meager penis for a sweet Melian picture; seems fair.



you have no idea how much this picture gives me joy. Jose you are the fucking man. I bow to your awesomeness sir.:bow:

you have gone over and above to accomplish your mission. Bravo sir, Bravo.


----------



## Melian

WTF are you wearing? 

Here, have something crappy in exchange for a crappy wang-pic.


----------



## Surlysomething

*WANG*


it's the word of the day


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> *WANG*
> 
> 
> it's the word of the day



Ugh...Comic Sans....hahahaha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> WTF are you wearing?
> 
> Here, have something crappy in exchange for a crappy wang-pic.



Totally worth it. 

I had to find something that really brought out the wang. Apparently long johns were it. 

You're welcome everyone.


----------



## Surlysomething

OMG...hahahahahahaha.


Now I feel dirty.




Melian said:


> Ugh...Comic Sans....hahahaha.


----------



## Dromond

At least we got a Melian pic out of the deal.


----------



## biglynch

Is this the deal now? I should have got a memo... or a text.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I would like to thank Jose's wang for the Melian pic. :bow:


----------



## Melian

You can all line up and thank his wang.

And film it?


----------



## biglynch

While I still feel we should have all got a warning email...

thankyou Hozay's wang.

I feel dirty.


----------



## LeoGibson

Dear Hozay's wang,

Mad respect homey. You poppin' off.

LG


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Thank you, kind sir, for your sacrifice for the good of humanity.

Seriously, though, Corduroy went out with the Macarena.


----------



## Mordecai

Comic sans makes the baby Judas cry.


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> WTF are you wearing?
> 
> Here, have something crappy in exchange for a crappy wang-pic.



I like your hair! And shirt.


----------



## daddyoh70

A little late to the party, but here is my contribution 

View attachment Wang.JPG


----------



## ODFFA

daddyoh70 said:


> A little late to the party, but here is my contribution



Ohhhhh my......
I....have never seen.......   :bow: :blush: :wubu:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

daddyoh70 said:


> A little late to the party, but here is my contribution



Why are you still using internet explorer?


----------



## daddyoh70

Lil BigginZ said:


> Why are you still using internet explorer?



It's the only browser on the computers where I work, I'm pretty sure there are some computers here still running on Windows 98. Trust me, everywhere else I either use Google Chrome or FireFox.


----------



## Anjula

Lil BigginZ said:


> Why are you still using internet explorer?



You know I love you


----------



## lille

More goofy than awesome, but whatever.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

lille said:


> More goofy than awesome, but whatever.



The mother of dragons!


----------



## lille

She is one of my scaly babies. I wish I could get a pic with all three but it's hard enough to get one to hold sort of still and look in vaguely the correct direction.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

lille said:


> She is one of my scaly babies. I wish I could get a pic with all three but it's hard enough to get one to hold sort of still and look in vaguely the correct direction.



You should have named them Viserion, Rhaegal and Drogon.


----------



## lille

Lil BigginZ said:


> You should have named them Viserion, Rhaegal and Drogon.



They're Zia, Zephyr, and the one in the picture is Clyde, all girls.


----------



## Anjula

lille said:


> More goofy than awesome, but whatever.



For me, totally awesome. I love this lil dragon


----------



## reuben6380

lille said:


> They're Zia, Zephyr, and the one in the picture is Clyde, all girls.



Are all three bearded dragons? I have a friend that breeds those, they are becoming really popular! I bet our Australian members even have them in their backyards


----------



## lille

reuben6380 said:


> Are all three bearded dragons? I have a friend that breeds those, they are becoming really popular! I bet our Australian members even have them in their backyards



No beardies actually. Two leopard geckos and the one in the picture is a mali uromastyx. I had a friend that had six beardies, they're cute but I'm a uro fan. I used to have a male and he had the best personality, Clyde is pretty cool too, especially now that it's just her so she gets handled more.


----------



## freakyfred

lille said:


> More goofy than awesome, but whatever.



aaa so adorable!


----------



## warwagon86

lille said:


> More goofy than awesome, but whatever.



I Want one


----------



## Surlysomething

You guys need to learn how to cut the image links out of your posts. Repeats of the same picture over and over are kind of lame. Haha.


----------



## lille

warwagon86 said:


> I Want one



Uromastyx are fabulous and I totally recommend them willing to put in the money and effort. They're not considered a beginner reptile and I definitely recommend starting off with an adult, but they have the best temperaments. As long as you have space for a tank that's at least 3'x2' and don't mind that they need a basking temp of around 130 and a varied diet to stay healthy, they are awesome pets. Plus there's a variety of subspecies that come in fantastic colors.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Lil BigginZ said:


> You should have named them Viserion, Rhaegal and Drogon.


And then barely ever use them!


----------



## Goreki

So I met this hot guy at a party... I can't believe I thought I didn't have a thing for skinny men!


----------



## SailorCupcake

Meeting my hero.... 

View attachment IMG_2881.JPG


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Cobra Verde said:


> And then barely ever use them!



To be fair, they are still growing.


----------



## lille

Awesome in that they're both holding still and facing forwards.

And Clyde thinks she's a parrot.


----------



## azerty

lille said:


> Awesome in that they're both holding still and facing forwards.
> 
> And Clyde thinks she's a parrot.



Very nice picture


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

lovely picture..


----------



## HDANGEL15

lille said:


> Awesome in that they're both holding still and facing forwards.
> 
> And Clyde thinks she's a parrot.



*INTERESTING...a friend at work wants to give me something like this..but i do not know the proper name for it yet....still waiting for a photo...her cat is driving it crazy...so I might take it on?*


----------



## Lil BigginZ

HDANGEL15 said:


> *INTERESTING...a friend at work wants to give me something like this..but i do not know the proper name for it yet....still waiting for a photo...her cat is driving it crazy...so I might take it on?*



Take it! You can never go wrong with dragons.


----------



## Melian

lille said:


> Awesome in that they're both holding still and facing forwards.



Love those lizard pics! I have a bearded dragon who just falls asleep as soon as I put him on my shoulder.


----------



## edvis

That's a lucky statue.


snakebite said:


> Awesome pictures hmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I'm not lounging on tigers...


----------



## shy guy

Surlysomething said:


> Another funny picture from our mini-reunion.
> 
> A little tipsy! I've known that crazy guy for 30 years! Haha. We're not looking too bad for 43.



*Surly=Hottie*

My math usually sucks but I think I've got my calculations right this time


----------



## ODFFA

Just got back from getting a much needed haircut......

View attachment 112812


Bob stage: entered.
_So_ awesome.


----------



## tankyguy

ODFFA said:


> Just got back from getting a much needed haircut......
> Bob stage: entered.
> _So_ awesome.



So cute!
:happy:


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> Just got back from getting a much needed haircut......
> 
> View attachment 112812
> 
> 
> Bob stage: entered.
> _So_ awesome.



Ack, cuteness overload  

Great cut for you, looks fantastic


----------



## Surlysomething

Love it, pretty girl!





ODFFA said:


> Just got back from getting a much needed haircut......
> 
> View attachment 112812
> 
> 
> Bob stage: entered.
> _So_ awesome.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl

every day average pic of me smiling. 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## azerty

ODFFA said:


> Just got back from getting a much needed haircut......
> 
> View attachment 112812
> 
> 
> Bob stage: entered.
> _So_ awesome.



Very nice picture and hair cut


----------



## azerty

Redhotphatgirl said:


> every day average pic of me smiling.



A very nice smile in deed


----------



## BearHug2013

ODFFA said:


> Just got back from getting a much needed haircut......
> 
> View attachment 112812
> 
> 
> Bob stage: entered.
> _So_ awesome.



Awesomeness has been defined:smitten:
...wait a minute....no pic is this cute..
 Robot!!!


----------



## corrupted29

Wow Lille you look great!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ODFFA said:


> Just got back from getting a much needed haircut......







Redhotphatgirl said:


> every day average pic of me smiling.



Both of you ladies are adorable! :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Redhotphatgirl said:


> every day average pic of me smiling.



I'm trying to remember the last time I saw a pic of you- SO LOVELY!! Beautiful smile


----------



## lille

Me and one of my favorite horses.


----------



## lille

My form is probably terrible but I had so much fun.


----------



## azerty

lille said:


> My form is probably terrible but I had so much fun.



Awesome and beautiful picture in deed


----------



## Amaranthine

I've been looking through a bunch of my pictures for a Korean presentation I have to give tomorrow, and I found probably the worst picture of me ever. It's from last Halloween, and I could have posted it on the Halloween thread we had, but I guess I had more dignity a few months ago. I dislike that so much sourness has resulted from my own thread, so here's something for free mocking. 

View attachment 1461872_10202393910035821_1590948725_n.jpg


----------



## BigChaz

lille said:


> My form is probably terrible but I had so much fun.



Before Hungers Games I'd have said "oh cool, a cute girl doing something badass."

Post Hunger Games: "I want to fight for my life with you in the games and bring glory to our sector"


----------



## Mordecai

Amaranthine said:


> I've been looking through a bunch of my pictures for a Korean presentation I have to give tomorrow, and I found probably the worst picture of me ever. It's from last Halloween, and I could have posted it on the Halloween thread we had, but I guess I had more dignity a few months ago. I dislike that so much sourness has resulted from my own thread, so here's something for free mocking.



I... kind of like it!


----------



## Jah

lille said:


> My form is probably terrible but I had so much fun.



Makes me remember when I used to do archery


----------



## loopytheone

Amaranthine said:


> I've been looking through a bunch of my pictures for a Korean presentation I have to give tomorrow, and I found probably the worst picture of me ever. It's from last Halloween, and I could have posted it on the Halloween thread we had, but I guess I had more dignity a few months ago. I dislike that so much sourness has resulted from my own thread, so here's something for free mocking.



...I have been looking at this picture for a few minutes and still can't work out what you are dressed as, care to lend us some insight? :happy:


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> I've been looking through a bunch of my pictures for a Korean presentation I have to give tomorrow, and I found probably the worst picture of me ever. It's from last Halloween, and I could have posted it on the Halloween thread we had, but I guess I had more dignity a few months ago. I dislike that so much sourness has resulted from my own thread, so here's something for free mocking.



OK, the costume is, uh, well....... interesting? But it can't hide da cuteness.


----------



## Treach

Amaranthine said:


> I've been looking through a bunch of my pictures for a Korean presentation I have to give tomorrow, and I found probably the worst picture of me ever. It's from last Halloween, and I could have posted it on the Halloween thread we had, but I guess I had more dignity a few months ago. I dislike that so much sourness has resulted from my own thread, so here's something for free mocking.



Haha, definitely not a super flattering picture. Good for you for putting it up!


----------



## Esther

Amaranthine said:


> I've been looking through a bunch of my pictures for a Korean presentation I have to give tomorrow, and I found probably the worst picture of me ever. It's from last Halloween, and I could have posted it on the Halloween thread we had, but I guess I had more dignity a few months ago. I dislike that so much sourness has resulted from my own thread, so here's something for free mocking.



I'm seriously howling

so good


----------



## AuntHen

Amaranthine said:


> I've been looking through a bunch of my pictures for a Korean presentation I have to give tomorrow, and I found probably the worst picture of me ever. It's from last Halloween, and I could have posted it on the Halloween thread we had, but I guess I had more dignity a few months ago. I dislike that so much sourness has resulted from my own thread, so here's something for free mocking.




This is perfection haha 


Will rep you as soon as I am able again


----------



## Amaranthine

loopytheone said:


> ...I have been looking at this picture for a few minutes and still can't work out what you are dressed as, care to lend us some insight? :happy:



Uh, long story short. I started off being super lazy with make-up and fake blood. Not a good choice considering it was pouring rain and I went to a house-show with some friends. At said show, I ran into another friend who was also lazy, and had purchased a...I'm still not sure what it is. Children's stoned dinosaur costume? to wear as a hood, at the Salvation Army. I decided to try wearing it normally near the end of the night. 

I'm glad people at least found this mess of an idea amusing


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> I've been looking through a bunch of my pictures for a Korean presentation I have to give tomorrow, and I found probably the worst picture of me ever. It's from last Halloween, and I could have posted it on the Halloween thread we had, but I guess I had more dignity a few months ago. I dislike that so much sourness has resulted from my own thread, so here's something for free mocking.



This is the worst thing I have ever seen. Kudos.


----------



## tankyguy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This is the worst thing I have ever seen. Kudos.



The costume looks like a Sesame Street monster got messed up in a rumble.

Hmm.


I'm off to pitch all-Muppet version of the Outsiders to Disney.
:happy:


----------



## Fuzzy

lille said:


> My form is probably terrible but I had so much fun.



Unable to rep


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

lille said:


> My form is probably terrible but I had so much fun.



I tried archery once. Impressively managed to hit pretty much everything except the target. Had a lot of fun though.


----------



## LeoGibson

Amaranthine said:


> I've been looking through a bunch of my pictures for a Korean presentation I have to give tomorrow, and I found probably the worst picture of me ever. It's from last Halloween, and I could have posted it on the Halloween thread we had, but I guess I had more dignity a few months ago. I dislike that so much sourness has resulted from my own thread, so here's something for free mocking.



I've no clue what it's supposed to be, but it is memorable! Also a bit scary in it's anonymity.


----------



## ODFFA

Wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the happy thread, but.....
my brother just came back from his holiday to Thailand and....I got exactly what I asked for! Only better and more unique :happy:

View attachment 2014-04-21_1937.jpg


----------



## MattB

ODFFA said:


> Wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the happy thread, but.....
> my brother just came back from his holiday to Thailand and....I got exactly what I asked for! Only better and more unique :happy:



Wow, what a thoughtful gift. How did he get the bookshelf on the plane?


----------



## ODFFA

MattB said:


> Wow, what a thoughtful gift. How did he get the bookshelf on the plane?



Roof rack! What he wouldn't do for me ^_^


----------



## Dromond

ODFFA said:


> Wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the happy thread, but.....
> my brother just came back from his holiday to Thailand and....I got exactly what I asked for! Only better and more unique :happy:
> 
> View attachment 114195



This picture is filled with awesome.


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> Wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the happy thread, but.....
> my brother just came back from his holiday to Thailand and....I got exactly what I asked for! Only better and more unique :happy:



Darn it, can't rep you right now!  The gift is awesome and rep-worthy in its own right, but the huge grin is absolutely Hozay-ish in its epicness, and deserves much reppage


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> Wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the happy thread, but.....
> my brother just came back from his holiday to Thailand and....I got exactly what I asked for! Only better and more unique :happy:
> 
> View attachment 114195



Everything about this is perfect.

Unfortunately I'm still refreshing the OTHER thread


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Amaranthine said:


> I've been looking through a bunch of my pictures for a Korean presentation I have to give tomorrow, and I found probably the worst picture of me ever. It's from last Halloween, and I could have posted it on the Halloween thread we had, but I guess I had more dignity a few months ago. I dislike that so much sourness has resulted from my own thread, so here's something for free mocking.



This is such an oddly adorable photo. Insert "I have the weirdest boner right now" meme.


----------



## SoftSubBear

Don't mind me, just perusing,.. eh peruving,... okay,.. perving like all the other guys in the ladies selfie thread, appreciating and admiring all the beautifulness  I know that the auto correct doesn't like me using the word beautifulness, but it can get the hell over it! 
I guess I need a profile picture so the perving can go both ways.


----------



## Anjula

Its as cute as naked hehehe 

View attachment IMG_5453.jpg


----------



## Treach

Anjula said:


> Its as cute as naked hehehe



Most awesome.


----------



## Mordecai

That's a wonderful picture... oh that hair!


----------



## jestemhardkorem

szarpalbym jak reksio szynke


----------



## Gingembre

Woods? Wine? Tricorn hat? Check. Check. Check.


----------



## ODFFA

Gingembre said:


> Woods? Wine? Tricorn hat? Check. Check. Check.



OMG, Tricorn hat! Actually, this whole pic is just too wonderful  In the name of awesomeness, be repped!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Gingembre said:


> Woods? Wine? Tricorn hat? Check. Check. Check.



All of this is exactly what I want out of life.


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> All of this is exactly what I want out of life.



Well I single again now so hop across the pond and make it happen. 



Unless you literally meant the woods, the wine and the hat??


----------



## Gingembre

ODFFA said:


> OMG, Tricorn hat! Actually, this whole pic is just too wonderful  In the name of awesomeness, be repped!



Ahhh, thank you!


----------



## The Dark Lady

Anjula said:


> Its as cute as naked hehehe



Damn, girl! Beautiful hair, beautiful everywhere!



Gingembre said:


> Woods? Wine? Tricorn hat? Check. Check. Check.



You're a pirate and therefore goddamn awesome.


----------



## freakyfred

Gingembre said:


> Woods? Wine? Tricorn hat? Check. Check. Check.



What a cutie patootie.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Anjula said:


> Its as cute as naked hehehe



You are extremely beautiful!


----------



## loopytheone

Getting ready to go out and partah! (sorry for terrible camera quality!)







This is my 'is this thing working?' face


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> Getting ready to go out and partah! (sorry for terrible camera quality!)
> 
> This is my 'is this thing working?' face



Hell to the yes it's working! Hope you got bodyguards. You could totally be like "patronise THIS." I love it, especially the colour choices


----------



## loopytheone

ODFFA said:


> Hell to the yes it's working! Hope you got bodyguards. You could totally be like "patronise THIS." I love it, especially the colour choices



Hehehe, well thank you very much, I am grinning now!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

loopytheone said:


> Getting ready to go out and partah! (sorry for terrible camera quality!)
> 
> This is my 'is this thing working?' face



Wow, this picture really accentuates some of your loveliest assets. You are so effing sexy!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Your boobs are definitely showing up early to that party. I mean this in the nicest way possible.


----------



## Surlysomething

Yeah, that dress doesn't fit at all. And trust me, I rock the cleavage, but you need to rethink that look in the future.

One of the most important things when it comes to any clothing is to fit your size.






loopytheone said:


> Getting ready to go out and partah! (sorry for terrible camera quality!)
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 'is this thing working?' face


----------



## Lil BigginZ

loopytheone said:


> Getting ready to go out and partah! (sorry for terrible camera quality!)
> 
> 
> This is my 'is this thing working?' face



IS this what zoologists look like? I had no idea  You look great btw

And I say wear whatever you like, as long as you feel comfortable in it, who cares what others think.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm not being a hater about the dress. It's pretty. But it would look so much better if it actually fit her. I can't be the only person who thinks the way I do...oh wait, i'm a woman. :doh:


----------



## BigChaz

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not being a hater about the dress. It's pretty. But it would look so much better if it actually fit her. I can't be the only person who thinks the way I do...oh wait, i'm a woman. :doh:



No, I agree with you 100%. 

Loopy, do your thang and YOU GO GURL...but it does look a little tight and awkward. But hey, while that isnt my thing, its your thing.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not being a hater about the dress. It's pretty. But it would look so much better if it actually fit her. I can't be the only person who thinks the way I do...oh wait, i'm a woman. :doh:



It has nothing to do about being a woman. lol. I'm a firm believer in you should wear whatever you like. Whatever you feel comfortable in, whether that be clothes too tight like skinny jeans(males particularly), dresses that don't "fit", or 'give up on life' pants(sweatpants). How many guys on this forum post pics of them in shirts that are way too small exposing their belly? I don't think anybody has said to them that their shirt is too small.


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't comment on men wearing clothes too small because they're not normally objectified and heckled, sexually assaulted and not taken seriously if they dress like that. Women are. The way I look at it, you get what you put out there regardless if it's right or wrong. A lot of people would look at the way she's dressed and think she's looking for something more than just being pretty. And it's horribly wrong of course, but it's reality. Why invite that into your world? That would look appropriate if you worked at Hooters or if you were a waitress in a bar. But come on, you have to know where i'm going with this, you're a smart guy. Why not just cram yourself into children's clothes and go out on job interviews? You wouldn't because it's not appropriate. Now, if you go up in the thread and see Anjula's picture, you can see what fitting properly into clothes looks like. 

Hell, loopy might as well be topless.







Lil BigginZ said:


> It has nothing to do about being a woman. lol. I'm a firm believer in you should wear whatever you like. Whatever you feel comfortable in, whether that be clothes too tight like skinny jeans(males particularly), dresses that don't "fit", or 'give up on life' pants(sweatpants). How many guys on this forum post pics of them in shirts that are way too small exposing their belly? I don't think anybody has said to them that their shirt is too small.


----------



## dharmabean

> Why not just cram yourself into children's clothes and go out on job interviews?





> Now, if you go up in the thread and see Anjula's picture, you can see what fitting properly into clothes looks like.



I think it is incredibly inappropriate to use the comparisons made here as an example. Such as, party clothes and interview clothing. 

Women, and men, can dress incredibly professional only to turn around and change into nearly next to nothing to party on a Friday night. I have seen women in almost literally nothing partying. Why should Loopy be treated any differently if this is what she chose to wear? 

Or, how Loopy is being compared to Anjula. Anjula is a thin, fit woman in a bra and pantie set. I can almost guarantee she is NOT going out and partying in the lingerie. As a plus sized woman, I felt slightly body shamed by the comment made; and it wasn't even directed at me. It felt like, 'You're body is too big to dress like that, only women like Anjula should be allowed to." 

If Loopy is comfortable, out for a good time, then it is not anyone's place to point that out and shame her, or "her dress" (as it was so emphatically exclaimed here, when we really know the comments in fact shame the person wearing the dress), let her go out and have her fun. No one here is her parent. She is young. She will learn on her own. If she doesn't, it's not your responsibility to point that out to her. And heaven forbid, if you absolutely feel the need to "correct" someone's attire, tell them privately and not in an attempt to piss in her cheerios right before she goes out.

Loopy, Go Out. Have Fun. Be Safe. Truly, that's all that matters now anyhow. Be Safe. I'd be more concerned about that than what you've opted to wear.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Surlysomething said:


> I don't comment on men wearing clothes too small because they're not normally objectified and heckled, sexually assaulted and not taken seriously if they dress like that. Women are. The way I look at it, you get what you put out there regardless if it's right or wrong. A lot of people would look at the way she's dressed and think she's looking for something more than just being pretty. And it's horribly wrong of course, but it's reality. Why invite that into your world? That would look appropriate if you worked at Hooters or if you were a waitress in a bar. But come on, you have to know where i'm going with this, you're a smart guy. Why not just cram yourself into children's clothes and go out on job interviews? You wouldn't because it's not appropriate. Now, if you go up in the thread and see Anjula's picture, you can see what fitting properly into clothes looks like.
> 
> Hell, loopy might as well be topless.



So maybe the dress doesn't fit properly, but as long as she feels comfortable in it then who cares? I see where you're coming from, I really do, but I don't see the point in making that comment about her own decision to wear the dress. She's a grown woman lol. I'm sure she is well aware of how her body looks in that dress. She is obviously comfortable in wearing it out to a party(not a job interview btw). Her dress might not look good to you but it does to her or she wouldn't be wearing it in the first place.


----------



## Micara

Surlysomething said:


> I don't comment on men wearing clothes too small because they're not normally objectified and heckled, *sexually assaulted and not taken seriously if they dress like that. Women are. The way I look at it, you get what you put out there regardless if it's right or wrong. A lot of people would look at the way she's dressed and think she's looking for something more than just being pretty.* And it's horribly wrong of course, but it's reality. Why invite that into your world? That would look appropriate if you worked at Hooters or if you were a waitress in a bar. But come on, you have to know where i'm going with this, you're a smart guy. Why not just cram yourself into children's clothes and go out on job interviews? You wouldn't because it's not appropriate. Now, if you go up in the thread and see Anjula's picture, you can see what fitting properly into clothes looks like.
> 
> Hell, loopy might as well be topless.


----------



## Surlysomething

"The way I look at it, you get what you put out there* regardless if it's right or wrong*. A lot of people would look at the way she's dressed and think she's looking for something more than just being pretty. And *it's horribly wrong of course*, *but it's reality*."

Please don't forget I wrote this as well.  I'm not sure what world you're all living in but it's pretty mind boggling to me.



Micara said:


> insert picture


----------



## Surlysomething

I would prefer that you NEVER talk to me. NEVER comment on anything I write about. I have no patience for you and your drama. Enough.

Quit poking the bear, you can't handle it.





dharmabean said:


> I think it is incredibly inappropriate to use the comparisons made here as an example. Such as, party clothes and interview clothing.
> 
> Women, and men, can dress incredibly professional only to turn around and change into nearly next to nothing to party on a Friday night. I have seen women in almost literally nothing partying. Why should Loopy be treated any differently if this is what she chose to wear?
> 
> Or, how Loopy is being compared to Anjula. Anjula is a thin, fit woman in a bra and pantie set. I can almost guarantee she is NOT going out and partying in the lingerie. As a plus sized woman, I felt slightly body shamed by the comment made; and it wasn't even directed at me. It felt like, 'You're body is too big to dress like that, only women like Anjula should be allowed to."
> 
> If Loopy is comfortable, out for a good time, then it is not anyone's place to point that out and shame her, or "her dress" (as it was so emphatically exclaimed here, when we really know the comments in fact shame the person wearing the dress), let her go out and have her fun. No one here is her parent. She is young. She will learn on her own. If she doesn't, it's not your responsibility to point that out to her. And heaven forbid, if you absolutely feel the need to "correct" someone's attire, tell them privately and not in an attempt to piss in her cheerios right before she goes out.
> 
> Loopy, Go Out. Have Fun. Be Safe. Truly, that's all that matters now anyhow. Be Safe. I'd be more concerned about that than what you've opted to wear.


----------



## Micara

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not sure what world you're all living in but it's pretty mind boggling to me.




same here, actually.


----------



## BigChaz

Haha, I like how this turned into a big deal. Ya'll all some tight asses.


----------



## Surlysomething

A male friend of mine upon seeing that picture said exactly the same thing I was trying to get across. I know what i'm talking about. But hey, totally encourage young women to set themselves up for the mentally ill of the world to prey upon. Should it ever happen? Of course not. Does it happen every single day everywhere in the world? You're damn right it does. I personally don't like to put myself into that position. 

That and the fact that it just doesn't fit at all. Haha.


Damn, you're all living in a very Pollyanna world.




Micara said:


> same here, actually.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> I don't comment on men wearing clothes too small because they're not normally objectified and heckled, sexually assaulted and not taken seriously if they dress like that. Women are. The way I look at it, you get what you put out there regardless if it's right or wrong. A lot of people would look at the way she's dressed and think she's looking for something more than just being pretty. And it's horribly wrong of course, but it's reality. Why invite that into your world? That would look appropriate if you worked at Hooters or if you were a waitress in a bar. But come on, you have to know where i'm going with this, you're a smart guy. Why not just cram yourself into children's clothes and go out on job interviews? You wouldn't because it's not appropriate. Now, if you go up in the thread and see Anjula's picture, you can see what fitting properly into clothes looks like.
> 
> Hell, loopy might as well be topless.



The bluntness of your statements here are more than applause worthy, and this is coming from a guy who creepily commented on the photo (though meant no objectification).


----------



## Micara

Surlysomething said:


> A male friend of mine upon seeing that picture said exactly the same thing I was trying to get across. I know what i'm talking about. But hey, totally encourage young women to set themselves up for the mentally ill of the world to prey upon. Should it ever happen? Of course not. Does it happen every single day everywhere in the world? You're damn right it does. I personally don't like to put myself into that position.
> 
> That and the fact that it just doesn't fit at all. Haha.
> 
> 
> Damn, you're all living in a very Pollyanna world.



I am fully aware that women are preyed upon every day. I watch Law & Order SVU too. I am not disagreeing with that. But to say that a woman can't vamp it up, look sexy, hell- have her tits out on the table- just because some psycho MIGHT think that's an invitation for some action- is a little insane IMO. Where do we draw the line? Should we all go back to Victorian era high-neck blouses and bustles? (Actually, I would be okay with that- I dig the steampunk look!) Should I not go to the movies because some psycho might think I chew my popcorn too loudly and blow me away? I guess I shouldn't have taken my daughter to a Blues game in a Blackhawks jersey either. To insinuate that a woman is "asking for it" because she dresses sexy is just so, so backwards and wrong, especially coming from another woman. I don't know. My point is, there's psychos and monsters everywhere, but I don't think you should stop living the way you want, or dressing the way you want, because something MIGHT happen. And if it does, it's the fault of the asshole who did it, not the girl in the hooter-ific dress.


----------



## dharmabean

Surlysomething said:


> I would prefer that you NEVER talk to me. NEVER comment on anything I write about. I have no patience for you and your drama. Enough.
> 
> Quit poking the bear, you can't handle it.



Oh honey... I am sorry to say, but you have no control over what I post or who I quote. I see and read your preferences, but I do not have to follow them. I will participate in this forum. I will not be chased off by you. Sorry to be the one to inform you, but you _are not_ queen bee, nor "queen of effing anything". You're nothing but a woman on a forum about fat people... just like the rest of us. You do not run or own this forum. *If you don't like me, block me.* But I refuse to give in to your aggressive, pushy, demanding behaviors.

I find it amusing you are attempting to throw "drama" into this? What you are doing is projecting. I have no drama here, not anymore. I refuse to post anything that can be misconstrued by you, or anyone else, as drama. I also refuse to go itemize and defend or define any of my posts, Surly. If you're referring to the issue(s) that took place well over a year, maybe two years ago, I think it's high time you get the fuck over it, and over yourself. 

You no longer intimidate me. I find your posts that kiss all the men's asses here amusing. I find it even more interesting (in an animal kingdom kind of way) how you're super defensive, passive aggressive and rather abusive form of communication with a lot of women on here; especially if they show any form of security and intelligence. You're insecure and it's hidden behind your words. 

All in all, you suck. You're highly intelligent and I can see having incredible debates and conversations with you. But you're so insecure, you hide behind a fake "low bullshit" threshold as an excuse to be an asshole to anyone you feel you need to be. *I won't change who I am to make you feel more comfortable in your skin.*

Doesn't it hurt being that alone and bitchy all the time?

You deem is poking a bear, I deem it carrying on a conversation in a forum where anyone is free to post.


----------



## loopytheone

Wow, this has turned very amazing and dramatic for one picture. 

For the record, I was going to goth bar where the standard attire is PVC and thigh high boots. Trust me, I was one of the most modestly dressed women out there. I was going out partying, not to a job interview. And as far as I might as well be topless.... perhaps the top half to three quarters of my breasts were showing. They were nowhere near the nipples or anything like that and the top comes with an in built bra and frankly I couldn't pull my breasts out of the front of it even if I dug my hands in and tried. 

For what it is worth, not a single person hit on me, objectified me or anything else. Because we are all adults where I hang out. Women hang around in fetish wear and everybody just treats them like normal human beings. I also despise the idea that a woman can be 'asking for it'.... victim shaming at its finest there. 

Also, the top isn't remotely uncomfortable and it doesn't actually feel tight when it is on. For whatever reason it looks a lot more dramatic and push-up bra-like in the pictures than in real life. I really don't see how you would compare it to being squeezed into childrens clothes, I pull it over my head, arrange the in built bra, and it is on. It takes five seconds to put on, no squeezing or anything involved. Is it too small around the chest? Probably but it is a safe and secure top with no risk of falling down or popping out or anything like that and I really don't see that it matters.

It's also pretty amusing that when I walked down stairs dressed like that my ultra conservative and paranoid mother broke out into a smile for the first time all day, gushed about how beautiful I looked and wanted to take pictures. And I went out, got horrendously drunk, danced all night with my bros and nobody so much as batted an eyelid. 

So can we stop all this drama over nothing now?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

So...who likes pie?


----------



## Surlysomething

Listen, 'honey', I don't want you to comment to me, AT ALL. Ever.

You know exactly why, so grow up. Move along. 
Comment on anything else you want to, but don't direct ANYTHING to me.
You're pathetic and delusional and you tried this with me once before. Get it through your head, I DON'T LIKE YOU. I don't care what you think about me. 

Quit being a professional victim. Some of us don't buy into it. 

This was a better place before your pity train rolled into the station again.




dharmabean said:


> Oh honey... I am sorry to say, but you have no control over what I post or who I quote. I see and read your preferences, but I do not have to follow them. I will participate in this forum. I will not be chased off by you. Sorry to be the one to inform you, but you _are not_ queen bee, nor "queen of effing anything". You're nothing but a woman on a forum about fat people... just like the rest of us. You do not run or own this forum. *If you don't like me, block me.* But I refuse to give in to your aggressive, pushy, demanding behaviors.
> 
> I find it amusing you are attempting to throw "drama" into this? What you are doing is projecting. I have no drama here, not anymore. I refuse to post anything that can be misconstrued by you, or anyone else, as drama. I also refuse to go itemize and defend or define any of my posts, Surly. If you're referring to the issue(s) that took place well over a year, maybe two years ago, I think it's high time you get the fuck over it, and over yourself.
> 
> You no longer intimidate me. I find your posts that kiss all the men's asses here amusing. I find it even more interesting (in an animal kingdom kind of way) how you're super defensive, passive aggressive and rather abusive form of communication with a lot of women on here; especially if they show any form of security and intelligence. You're insecure and it's hidden behind your words.
> 
> All in all, you suck. You're highly intelligent and I can see having incredible debates and conversations with you. But you're so insecure, you hide behind a fake "low bullshit" threshold as an excuse to be an asshole to anyone you feel you need to be. *I won't change who I am to make you feel more comfortable in your skin.*
> 
> Doesn't it hurt being that alone and bitchy all the time?
> 
> You deem is poking a bear, I deem it carrying on a conversation in a forum where anyone is free to post.


----------



## Dromond

WhiteHotRazor said:


> So...who likes pie?



I like pie.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Hell yea brother, me too! 

I've been really diggin banana cream lately.


----------



## dharmabean

Surlysomething said:


> Listen, 'honey', I don't want you to comment to me, AT ALL. Ever.
> 
> You know exactly why, so grow up. Move along.
> Comment on anything else you want to, but don't direct ANYTHING to me.
> You're pathetic and delusional and you tried this with me once before. Get it through your head, I DON'T LIKE YOU. I don't care what you think about me.
> 
> Quit being a professional victim. Some of us don't buy into it.
> 
> This was a better place before your pity train rolled into the station again.



I love you.


----------



## Surlysomething

BLOCKED

:batting:


----------



## biglynch

WhiteHotRazor said:


> So...who likes pie?


Yes, pie is good.


----------



## dharmabean

Awe shucks. Ciao bella. 




Surlysomething said:


> BLOCKED
> 
> :batting:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Anybody else want to join me in objectifying this pie? This pie will totally get. I will do dirty things to this pie.


----------



## dharmabean

I have been waiting for the right time to pull this out of my arsenal for you, Lil.


----------



## Micara

Lil BigginZ said:


> Anybody else want to join me in objectifying this pie? This pie will totally get. I will do dirty things to this pie.



You guys are making me hungry. Somebody owes me a Casey's run.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I will finger bang the hell out that pie behind a dumpster


----------



## Surlysomething

You never once mentioned going to a fetish night club. And it's funny because I actually mentioned that it would probably be the only place I wouldn't worry about that kind of attire. It still doesn't fit. Not even remotely. Haha. You could have prefaced it with that, or posted that picture on a naked type thread, it wasn't really a casual type picture.

But I can wrap my head around a different lifestyle way more than I can about someone not realizing what they look like and it being inappropriate and heat-score for any deranged loser.

And I never said women are asking for it. I'm saying that there are people that will perceive that you are, regardless. I like women to think before they put themselves in dangerous situations. It's one thing to "take back the night" and another to get cornered in an alley by some huge drunk guy who wants to teach you a lesson. Trust me.





loopytheone said:


> Wow, this has turned very amazing and dramatic for one picture.
> 
> For the record, I was going to goth bar where the standard attire is PVC and thigh high boots. Trust me, I was one of the most modestly dressed women out there. I was going out partying, not to a job interview. And as far as I might as well be topless.... perhaps the top half to three quarters of my breasts were showing. They were nowhere near the nipples or anything like that and the top comes with an in built bra and frankly I couldn't pull my breasts out of the front of it even if I dug my hands in and tried.
> 
> For what it is worth, not a single person hit on me, objectified me or anything else. Because we are all adults where I hang out. Women hang around in fetish wear and everybody just treats them like normal human beings. I also despise the idea that a woman can be 'asking for it'.... victim shaming at its finest there.
> 
> Also, the top isn't remotely uncomfortable and it doesn't actually feel tight when it is on. For whatever reason it looks a lot more dramatic and push-up bra-like in the pictures than in real life. I really don't see how you would compare it to being squeezed into childrens clothes, I pull it over my head, arrange the in built bra, and it is on. It takes five seconds to put on, no squeezing or anything involved. Is it too small around the chest? Probably but it is a safe and secure top with no risk of falling down or popping out or anything like that and I really don't see that it matters.
> 
> It's also pretty amusing that when I walked down stairs dressed like that my ultra conservative and paranoid mother broke out into a smile for the first time all day, gushed about how beautiful I looked and wanted to take pictures. And I went out, got horrendously drunk, danced all night with my bros and nobody so much as batted an eyelid.
> 
> So can we stop all this drama over nothing now?


----------



## dharmabean

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I will finger bang the hell out that pie behind a dumpster



I'd pay to watch that.


----------



## Dromond

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Hell yea brother, me too!
> 
> I've been really diggin banana cream lately.



Pumpkin pie is the love of my life.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

She may be the love of your life but she's my filthy mistress.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

dharmabean said:


> I have been waiting for the right time to pull this out of my arsenal for you, Lil.



I need this more than I needed anything in my life.


----------



## ODFFA

Goddamn it, I can never contribute to this very Amurrican discussion of pie.  I've only ever had apple pie.

View attachment 2014-01-26_1740.jpg


^ I submit this snap of me enjoying some Gateau La Boue / mud cake I baked a while back for someone's birthday. Pure chocolaty chocolateness in the name of unity, inclusiveness and all that. Everybody better damn well love chocolate....


----------



## BigChaz

ODFFA said:


> Goddamn it, I can never contribute to this very Amurrican discussion of pie.  I've only ever had apple pie.
> 
> View attachment 114462
> 
> 
> ^ I submit this snap of me enjoying some Gateau La Boue / mud cake I baked a while back for someone's birthday. Pure chocolaty chocolateness in the name of unity, inclusiveness and all that. Everybody better damn well love chocolate....


----------



## Twilley

Funfact: People get sexually assaulted, every day, regardless of what they're wearing.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I think the horse is dead.


----------



## Twilley

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I think the horse is dead.



I rarely post anymore, but was looking through a friend's comments and saw all of that going on and felt like I needed to say something. Oh well.


----------



## LeoGibson

loopytheone said:


> Getting ready to go out and partah! (sorry for terrible camera quality!)This is my 'is this thing working?' face



I know I'm a bit late, and the convo took a left turn around Albuquerque to quote the immortal Bugs Bunny, but in context of where you are going and what you're doing for the evening, I think you look great. Very vampy and sexy. Perfectly fine for someone going out to a party with friends. Especially considering that you're coming off of a break-up and you're getting out there and putting your best boo- I mean foot forward. (sorry, a slight Freudian slip there  )

If you had said you were going out to a bar alone, or walking the dark streets downtown in London or some other major city, then yes, I agree it would be a cause for concern. Or if you were going to work or a job interview or just lunch in an upscale restaurant. But you don't strike me as being dumb so I think you already know that. 


Glad you and your gf's had a good time.


----------



## Surlysomething

I was pretty bored last night and my team lost their game. 

This is how I really feel: 

View attachment amount-of-fucks-i-give_o_250421.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

ODFFA said:


> Goddamn it, I can never contribute to this very Amurrican discussion of pie.  I've only ever had apple pie.
> 
> View attachment 114462
> 
> 
> ^ I submit this snap of me enjoying some Gateau La Boue / mud cake I baked a while back for someone's birthday. Pure chocolaty chocolateness in the name of unity, inclusiveness and all that. Everybody better damn well love chocolate....



You've ONLY ever had apple pie?

Oh man. I need to school you on the world of pies.

Homemade cherry pie is my absolute favorite, but 4 berry (raspberry, blackberry, blueberry, strawberry) is right up there too.






This picture makes me weak in the knees.

I will send you a pie in the snack exchange thread lol.

EDIT: Wow, I just reread this and I sound like I have a Jason Biggs pie fetish, but I'm somehow okay with that.


----------



## dharmabean

Ten hour trip, drove across state to pick up my son. Relaxed. Happy. Totally lovin' life. 

Most awesomest pictures of me, because he's included.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> Goddamn it, I can never contribute to this very Amurrican discussion of pie.  I've only ever had apple pie.
> 
> View attachment 114462
> 
> 
> ^ I submit this snap of me enjoying some Gateau La Boue / mud cake I baked a while back for someone's birthday. Pure chocolaty chocolateness in the name of unity, inclusiveness and all that. Everybody better damn well love chocolate....



You are fucking gorgeous. It's maddening.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Ninja Glutton said:


> You've ONLY ever had apple pie?
> 
> Oh man. I need to school you on the world of pies.
> 
> Homemade cherry pie is my absolute favorite, but 4 berry (raspberry, blackberry, blueberry, strawberry) is right up there too.
> 
> This picture makes me weak in the knees.


*
you need to check out the shop where I work.....we make a mean mixed berry pie, regular crust and crumb *http://dangerouspiesbalt.com/


----------



## loopytheone

I like cherry pie and apple pie and little apple and blackcurrant pies... I have had pumpkin pie and lemon merigne pie before but I wasn't impressed. I like pie though so I would like to try other types some day! :happy:


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You are fucking gorgeous. It's maddening.



Agreed :blink::shocked::batting:


----------



## ODFFA

Shucks :blush: Thanks, fellers!

Also, from Loopy's post it has come to my attention that I have indeed had lemon meringue pie too, although over here we refer to it as lemon meringue _tart_. Either way, I think the gaping hole in my education still deserves urgent attention :eat2:


----------



## Twilley

loopytheone said:


> I like cherry pie and apple pie and little apple and blackcurrant pies... I have had pumpkin pie and lemon merigne pie before but I wasn't impressed. I like pie though so I would like to try other types some day! :happy:



BUT PUMPKIN PIE IS THE BEST PIE that isn't apple pie and ice cream. OH WAIT, I FORGOT ABOUT PECAN PIE


What I'm saying here is, all of the pies.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> you need to check out the shop where I work.....we make a mean mixed berry pie, regular crust and crumb *http://dangerouspiesbalt.com/



That looks absolutely incredible. :smitten:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

ODFFA said:


> Shucks :blush: Thanks, fellers!
> 
> Also, from Loopy's post it has come to my attention that I have indeed had lemon meringue pie too, although over here we refer to it as lemon meringue _tart_. Either way, I think the gaping hole in my education still deserves urgent attention :eat2:



Let me be the first to enroll you in my Pies 101 course. There are still a few open seats.


----------



## Aust99

dharmabean said:


> Ten hour trip, drove across state to pick up my son. Relaxed. Happy. Totally lovin' life.
> 
> Most awesomest pictures of me, because he's included.



You look too young to be him mum!!!


----------



## Phantasia

I love that pic of you and your son, Dharma! And yes, you look waaaay to young to have a kid that old


----------



## The Dark Lady

To celebrate getting my Master's last week, I was given graduation horns!


----------



## MattB

Baphomet-tacular!


----------



## Dromond

I was thinking "Maleficent," but that works too.


----------



## The Dark Lady

MattB said:


> Baphomet-tacular!





Dromond said:


> I was thinking "Maleficent," but that works too.



Thanks, gentlemen! One of Maleficent's original design influences was Baphomet, so it all works out.


----------



## AuntHen

Channeling my inner Cleopatra (oh and I got a haircut)


----------



## Dromond

Hot. Very hot.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I would totally cheat on my skinny girlfriend with all of you in this thread.


----------



## AuntHen

^ The come on line of 2014! You're sure to woo a lady 


haha!


----------



## Melian

fat9276 said:


> Channeling my inner Cleopatra (oh and I got a haircut)



RAWR!

.............


----------



## Fuzzy

fat9276 said:


> Channeling my inner Cleopatra (oh and I got a haircut)



Just tell where you want those pyramids built... :smitten:


----------



## loopytheone

This picture even awesomely shows off my hyperextending elbows!


----------



## Leftwing63

loopytheone said:


> This picture even awesomely shows off my hyperextending elbows!



Yep, it's official you look great :smitten:


----------



## KingBuu

Lots of pretty girls. :bow:


----------



## Anjula

loopytheone said:


> This picture even awesomely shows off my hyperextending elbows!



You're really cute &#128584;


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> This picture even awesomely shows off my hyperextending elbows!



Gooorgeous! I'm also jealous of your luscious mermaid locks :happy:


----------



## MrSensible

ODFFA said:


> Gooorgeous! I'm also jealous of your luscious mermaid locks :happy:



Gotta second this! Looking fan-fucking-tastic, as usual :happy:


----------



## loopytheone

Leftwing63 said:


> Yep, it's official you look great :smitten:





Anjula said:


> You're really cute &#128584;





ODFFA said:


> Gooorgeous! I'm also jealous of your luscious mermaid locks :happy:





MrSensible said:


> Gotta second this! Looking fan-fucking-tastic, as usual :happy:



Awww, well thank you all very much! :blush:

Next time I might even consider _brushing_ my hair before taking pictures!


----------



## tankyguy

loopytheone said:


> Next time I might even consider _brushing_ my hair before taking pictures!



But you totally own the déshabillé look.


----------



## Saisha

loopytheone said:


> This picture even awesomely shows off my hyperextending elbows!



Something tells me you could never take a bad picture!


----------



## RabbitScorpion

loopytheone said:


> This picture even awesomely shows off my hyperextending elbows!



I'm tempted to try to fix you up with one of my nephews.


----------



## Surlysomething

Blonder

#vancougar
#cougarific
#crazyeyes 

View attachment 1524743_10152287521122181_4329625301222077496_n.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

No comments? You guys are assholes. Haha.


Hold on while I get skinnier. *eye roll*




Surlysomething said:


> Blonder
> 
> #vancougar
> #cougarific
> #crazyeyes


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Blonder
> 
> #vancougar
> #cougarific
> #crazyeyes



I like your face...and your sass. Stay crazy lady.


----------



## lille

This from my friend's wedding in August.


----------



## Treach

loopytheone said:


> This picture even awesomely shows off my hyperextending elbows! *snip*



This happened while I was gone for a spell, so I would feel bad if I didn't let you know that it was totally awesome.



lille said:


> This from my friend's wedding in August.



You're gorgeous! I knew there was a reason you're my favorite! (Just kidding; there's a few)


----------



## Surlysomething

That won't be a problem. 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I like your face...and your sass. Stay crazy lady.


----------



## MsBrightside

Surlysomething said:


> Blonder
> 
> #vancougar
> #cougarific
> #crazyeyes



Way to represent us 40-somethings, Surly! You're definitely doing it right. 



lille said:


> This from my friend's wedding in August.



lille, you look lovely, and it's good to see you having a little fun.


----------



## lille

Treach said:


> You're gorgeous! I knew there was a reason you're my favorite! (Just kidding; there's a few)


Hahaha, :blush:




MsBrightside said:


> lille, you look lovely, and it's good to see you having a little fun.



Thank you, it was really fun.


----------



## ODFFA

Ey, Zorro! Whatchu lookin at boay?

View attachment 20140210_190546.jpg


----------



## biglynch

ODFFA said:


> Ey, Zorro! Whatchu lookin at boay?
> 
> View attachment 116797




Please know I'm laughing my arse off new or not. 

Awesome


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ODFFA said:


> Ey, Zorro! Whatchu lookin at boay?
> 
> View attachment 116797




This is sooo sweet!


----------



## Melian

Here is a very limited release. I just really wanted to show off this EarthBound shirt.


----------



## Surlysomething

You're such a classic beauty. I RACED here when I saw that you posted a picture. It's like seeing a unicorn jump over a rainbow. 



Melian said:


> Here is a very limited release. I just really wanted to show off this EarthBound shirt.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> You're such a classic beauty. I RACED here when I saw that you posted a picture. It's like seeing a unicorn jump over a rainbow.



I love you so much :wubu:


----------



## Ohio Lady

This is a picture that my son simply likes the best of all the pictures I have ever taken.. He is always telling me I need to do this more.

View attachment 116865


----------



## JayDanger

Melian, that's some beautiful ink. 

Also, sick shirt!


----------



## Ohio Lady

ODFFA said:


> Ey, Zorro! Whatchu lookin at boay?
> 
> View attachment 116797


I love this picture, it is as if whatever has your held captive, the dog needs to see also. You look great in this picture..


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Here is a very limited release. I just really wanted to show off this EarthBound shirt.



You look really good as a blond!


----------



## ODFFA

biglynch said:


> Please know I'm laughing my arse off new or not.
> 
> Awesome



YES  Exactly the response I was going for. Hope you're enjoying Seattle. I.... don't even want to imagine the goings-on!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is sooo sweet!





Ohio Lady said:


> I love this picture, it is as if whatever has your held captive, the dog needs to see also. You look great in this picture..



Thank you both. We have interesting times together, this strapping young teenager and I. Your picture is wonderful as well, Ohio Lady. Love the locks.



Melian said:


> Here is a very limited release. I just really wanted to show off this EarthBound shirt.



I agree with Surls 100%. And I think there are few things as sexy on a woman as an awesome cap-sleeved t-shirt.



djudex said:


> You look really good as a blond!



Melian was a non-blonde? Wish I'd seen! Will have to add desired unicorn sighting to bucket list.


----------



## biglynch

Melian said:


> Here is a very limited release. I just really wanted to show off this EarthBound shirt.



That's a pretty cool T shirt, and i'm a guy how knows his T shirts



ODFFA said:


> YES  Exactly the response I was going for. Hope you're enjoying Seattle. I.... don't even want to imagine the goings-on!



I had a wonderful time so far, its really, REALLY nice here. I could live in this city no problem.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Originally posted by ODFFA: Ohio Lady. Love the locks:

Thank you ODFFA


----------



## MsBrightside

ODFFA, very cute pic, and your furry companion does seem to be quite focused on...something there. 



djudex said:


> You look really good as a blond!



It's funny that you mentioned this, because I pictured her with dark hair for some reason. 

Melian, the pale blonde makes you look tough yet ethereal, which is a very intriguing combination. However, I suspect you'd be stunning with any hair color.


----------



## shandyman

Melian said:


> Here is a very limited release. I just really wanted to show off this EarthBound shirt.


So much to love in this picture!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Melian said:


> Here is a very limited release. I just really wanted to show off this EarthBound shirt.




You really are amazingly beautiful :bow:



Ohio Lady said:


> This is a picture that my son simply likes the best of all the pictures I have ever taken.. He is always telling me I need to do this more.
> 
> View attachment 116865



Best pic of you I have seen- you look quite lovely!


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww...back atcha, lady. 



Melian said:


> I love you so much :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

You're in Seattle? Damn, I wish I had got my passport in order. So close, yet so far. Haha






biglynch said:


> I had a wonderful time so far, its really, REALLY nice here. I could live in this city no problem.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Here is a very limited release. I just really wanted to show off this EarthBound shirt.



*that is the most bestest Picture you ever posted...IMHO :smitten:*


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian, you know I think you're hot so I'll spare you the vomit inducing fawning.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Melian said:


> Here is a very limited release. I just really wanted to show off this EarthBound shirt.



Oh shit, a Melian picture that I caught. I feel like I should buy a lottery ticket right now. 






Surlysomething said:


> You're in Seattle? Damn, I wish I had got my passport in order. So close, yet so far. Haha



I have him hostage at the moment. Bring the poutine and he's all yours.


----------



## Melian

You guys are the best 

ODFFA and MsBrightside: I am naturally blonde, but had dark hair for about a decade. Red, and then a dark, plum colour.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> You guys are the best
> 
> ODFFA and MsBrightside: I am naturally blonde, but had dark hair for about a decade. Red, and then a dark, plum colour.




You are hot. I like your tattoo of Sonic the Hedgehog. I have a hog of my own but it's not as well known. If you compare it to sonic, it comes just as fast.

Wait god damnit hold on


----------



## Cobra Verde

This is too much to take at once, especially following the nigh-endless Melian pic drought.

*gruntsquirtfaint*


----------



## Treach

Melian said:


> *Attractiveness*



Good goddamn. I could compliment these, but I'd be retreading ground that I'm sure has been covered already.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ok, I could barely handle the first picture and now it's a buffet? GEEZUS! 

:bow:



Melian said:


> You guys are the best
> 
> ODFFA and MsBrightside: I am naturally blonde, but had dark hair for about a decade. Red, and then a dark, plum colour.


----------



## MsBrightside

Melian said:


> You guys are the best
> 
> ODFFA and MsBrightside: I am naturally blonde, but had dark hair for about a decade. Red, and then a dark, plum colour.



Suspicion confirmed: you're just as stunning with dark red/plum locks. Cool jewelry, too. 

It's hard to tell, but it looks like you might be wearing a lab coat in the 2nd pic.


----------



## Saisha

Surlysomething said:


> Blonder
> 
> #vancougar
> #cougarific
> #crazyeyes



Beautiful as always 



lille said:


> This from my friend's wedding in August.



Even sideways, you look awesome and having so much fun 



ODFFA said:


> Ey, Zorro! Whatchu lookin at boay?



You look so relaxed and happy here, love this picture - think it is my favorite of you and Zorro looks like a sweetie! 



Melian said:


> Here is a very limited release. I just really wanted to show off this EarthBound shirt.



No matter your hair color, you definitely rock the house! 



Ohio Lady said:


> This is a picture that my son simply likes the best of all the pictures I have ever taken.. He is always telling me I need to do this more.



Very glamorous and classy looking!!

Thanks everyone for sharing


----------



## ODFFA

Melian just posted 3 non-blonde pics. THREE. Cobra Rosa said something so nice he lost consciousness and Saisha actually-quoted people 

What the hell is happening to this place ermagherd!


----------



## Goreki

ODFFA said:


> What the hell is happening to this place ermagherd!


Your leader is come. Tremble and bow down.


----------



## Deacone

My guinea piggie! One of three  

View attachment Picture 30.jpg


----------



## Melian

ODFFA said:


> Melian just posted 3 non-blonde pics. THREE. Cobra Rosa said something so nice he lost consciousness and Saisha actually-quoted people
> 
> What the hell is happening to this place ermagherd!



LOL....I'm getting divorced and turning into a photo-posting slut 

And now they will sink back into the depths.

Oh, and yes, that is a lab coat, MsBrightside.


----------



## lille

Deacone said:


> My guinea piggie! One of three




Awww, so cute!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Deacone said:


> My guinea piggie! One of three


Awww it is really cute.. they are good pets, I hear.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Deacone said:


> My guinea piggie! One of three





ODFFA said:


> Melian just posted 3 non-blonde pics. THREE. Cobra Rosa said something so nice he lost consciousness and Saisha actually-quoted people
> 
> What the hell is happening to this place ermagherd!



Is this guinea pig named Ermagherd?? :blink::doh:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Great pics everyone


----------



## MsBrightside

Melian said:


> ....I'm getting divorced



I'm glad that you seem to be OK with this; but the whole process sucks even if it's for the best, so sorry that you have to deal with it. 



> _Oh, and yes, that is a lab coat, MsBrightside_.



It's great to know that you're out there breaking stereotypes about women in science. I have a feeling that when most people hear the words "female scientist" they don't picture someone like you.


----------



## Amaranthine

ODFFA said:


> Melian just posted 3 non-blonde pics. THREE. Cobra Rosa said something so nice he lost consciousness and Saisha actually-quoted people
> 
> What the hell is happening to this place ermagherd!



I'm pretty sure Melian's pics have finally initiated the coming of the apocalypse. 

This is everyone else's cue to overload the board with sexy pictures, _ASAP_. You know, just to see what happens... :batting:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> LOL....I'm getting divorced and turning into a photo-posting slut
> 
> And now they will sink back into the depths.
> 
> Oh, and yes, that is a lab coat, MsBrightside.



Well this is some shit. I saw the first one, but there was more?!

I got fucked out of these.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> Ey, Zorro! Whatchu lookin at boay?
> 
> View attachment 116797



I like everything about this picture. Needs more meat stick though.


----------



## cutefacebigbooty

this is me....nice to be here.. 

View attachment April S017.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

cutefacebigbooty said:


> this is me....nice to be here..



your user name is so...will suited.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

cutefacebigbooty said:


> this is me....nice to be here..



Welcome!


----------



## stoneyman

Surlysomething said:


> Blonder
> 
> #vancougar
> #cougarific
> #crazyeyes



beautiful!


----------



## MsBrightside

Amaranthine said:


> I'm pretty sure Melian's pics have finally initiated the coming of the apocalypse.
> 
> This is everyone else's cue to overload the board with sexy pictures, _ASAP_. You know, just to see what happens... :batting:



I don't really do "sexy" online, lol, but I'm taking up your challenge anyway.

(They're black and white because I was trying to disguise the crappy camera quality.)


----------



## Tad

MsBrightside said:


> (They're black and white because I was trying to disguise the crappy camera quality.)



Shhhhh--it is because B&W has that classic, classy quality that flatters you so well. It's a feature I tell you, not a bug!


----------



## Melian

MsBrightside said:


> I don't really do "sexy" online, lol, but I'm taking up your challenge anyway.
> 
> (They're black and white because I was trying to disguise the crappy camera quality.)



Oh, you do "sexy."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MsBrightside said:


> I don't really do "sexy" online, lol, but I'm taking up your challenge anyway.
> 
> (They're black and white because I was trying to disguise the crappy camera quality.)




You look good- that dress suits you!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

cutefacebigbooty said:


> this is me....nice to be here..



Very pretty- love that porch. Is that your house?


----------



## Amaranthine

MsBrightside said:


> I don't really do "sexy" online, lol, but I'm taking up your challenge anyway.
> 
> (They're black and white because I was trying to disguise the crappy camera quality.)



I'm going to have to agree with what everyone's already said. The black and white is very sexy-classy. 

But it makes me wonder how the dress is actually colored?


----------



## Surlysomething

Aww..thanks so much. 



stoneyman said:


> beautiful!


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> I don't really do "sexy" online....



No, you do sexy just fine. :happy:

I like the classic vibe of a B&W photo. Lovely pictures.


----------



## MsBrightside

Thanks so much for your comments, everyone! 



Tad said:


> Shhhhh--it is because B&W has that classic, classy quality that flatters you so well. It's a feature I tell you, not a bug!



Lol, the other advanced features of that camera include AA batteries. 



Melian said:


> Oh, you do "sexy."


:batting:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You look good- that dress suits you!



Practically every woman looks good in a wrap dress. 



Amaranthine said:


> I'm going to have to agree with what everyone's already said. The black and white is very sexy-classy.
> 
> But it makes me wonder how the dress is actually colored?


It really is black and white. 



LeoGibson said:


> No, you do sexy just fine. :happy:
> 
> I like the classic vibe of a B&W photo. Lovely pictures.



Thanks, I may have reached the age where I can be considered a classic as well.


----------



## Treach

MsBrightside said:


> I don't really do "sexy" online, lol, but I'm taking up your challenge anyway.
> 
> (They're black and white because I was trying to disguise the crappy camera quality.)



I'm here to parrot what these other fine folks have said re: you underestimating your online sexiness. You look great!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very pretty- love that porch. Is that your house?



Yeah yeah yeah you look great, whatever NOW TELL ME ABOUT YER FREAKIN' DECKING


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sasquatch! said:


> Yeah yeah yeah you look great, whatever NOW TELL ME ABOUT YER FREAKIN' DECKING



Hey hey hey- she's already got a better arse than me...do you mind if I compare housing now???


----------



## TwilightStarr

Me and my nephew being silly with some Christmas hats while out shopping today


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

TwilightStarr said:


> Me and my nephew being silly with some Christmas hats while out shopping today



Very Cute!


----------



## Deacone

So I was tattooed on Thursday. This is my bruise from my tattoo. Epic lol 

View attachment image-3615068537.jpg


----------



## Saisha

Deacone said:


> So I was tattooed on Thursday. This is my bruise from my tattoo. Epic lol



Had no idea tats could cause that kind of bruising! The tat is looking awesome btw


----------



## Deacone

Saisha said:


> Had no idea tats could cause that kind of bruising! The tat is looking awesome btw



Well I've never been bruised before. But when you sit for near enough 7 hours on the trot and it's colouring and shading day. Apparently so. Lol it doesn't hurt. It just looks epic.


----------



## Melian

Deacone said:


> Well I've never been bruised before. But when you sit for near enough 7 hours on the trot and it's colouring and shading day. Apparently so. Lol it doesn't hurt. It just looks epic.



Damn. It really does look epic!


----------



## Saisha

Taken earlier today - love having insomnia....

View attachment 117046


----------



## sivisi

wow nice pic


----------



## AuntHen

Doing it Kpop style


----------



## MsBrightside

fat9276 said:


> Doing it Kpop style



Beautiful  Love the face, the attitude, the top--everything!

(Also, I saw your signature and wondered if you ever had a crush on Benjamin Orr.) :wubu:


----------



## Melian

fat9276 said:


> Doing it Kpop style



Nice nails, lady!


----------



## AuntHen

Melian said:


> Nice nails, lady!



Thanks but one was chipped so bad haha


----------



## Goreki

It's been a while since I've had awesome pics to post, but here is my humble offering.
It was my cousins 50th birthday. I was a butterfly.


----------



## Deacone

I can't tell whether this should be in the terrible photos or the awesome.

Awesome it is cos stretchy stretchy legs  






excuse the face


----------



## Cookie

Goreki said:


> It's been a while since I've had awesome pics to post, but here is my humble offering.
> It was my cousins 50th birthday. I was a butterfly.



Gah you look brilliant!!



Deacone said:


> I can't tell whether this should be in the terrible photos or the awesome.
> 
> Awesome it is cos stretchy stretchy legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the face



And Deacone epic tattoos!!

I'll post a pic here soon too


----------



## Deacone

Trying to look hardcore. Failing. 

View attachment Picture 51.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Good try though Dea


----------



## Fuzzy

Deacone said:


> Trying to look hardcore. Failing.








Impressive!


----------



## otherland78

Anjula said:


> Its as cute as naked hehehe



You look georgeous and i think naked is not necessarily better ^^ than such sexy deliscious pics with lingerie it´s more tasty and leaving still a bit to once´ imagination ;_)


----------



## lille

True love.


----------



## lille

Oh god, why is it so giant? That was not intentional. Stupid phone. And I have no idea why phone pictures show up sideways


----------



## tankyguy

That's one adorable little pup.
:happy:


----------



## lille

tankyguy said:


> That's one adorable little pup.
> :happy:



I'm totally in love with him. And he's a mama's boy. He completely lost it when he saw me, jumping and barking, and licking my face. I was worried he wouldn't remember me but my boyfriend said he's never seen him nearly that excited about anyone. And he was equally excited when he hopped into bed this morning and realized I was still there. Puppy kisses isn't a terrible way to wake up.


----------



## Aust99

End of the night on Saturday.... Hair up, makeup wearing off but happy after a fun night laughing with friends.
View attachment 118051


----------



## Surlysomething

This morning.

Looking all bright-eyed and bushy-tailed. (and in need of a hair cut)

 

View attachment 984290_10152627716957181_1396913061121558220_n.jpg


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> This morning.
> 
> Looking all bright-eyed and bushy-tailed. (and in need of a hair cut)



Aw, this is a really nice pic of you!


----------



## Surlysomething

Aww..thanks. I'm having a rare good day. 


Melian said:


> Aw, this is a really nice pic of you!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> This morning.
> 
> Looking all bright-eyed and bushy-tailed. (and in need of a hair cut)



Look at that mane! I want to get my hands all tangled in it!


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Look at that mane! I want to get my hands all tangled in it!



"Hands."


----------



## MsBrightside

Surlysomething said:


> This morning.
> 
> Looking all bright-eyed and bushy-tailed. (and in need of a hair cut)


With that hair and flawless skin you have a golden glow about you--so pretty!


----------



## Aust99

Surlysomething looking pretty lady!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everyone. Being in your 40's isn't a death sentence for your looks afterall. Haha.


----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, everyone. Being in your 40's isn't a death sentence for your looks afterall. Haha.


 
I'm pretty sure you're going to look good well beyond your 40's!


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks! I sure hope so. Haha






daddyoh70 said:


> I'm pretty sure you're going to look good well beyond your 40's!


----------



## loopytheone

I went out for a meal and drinks with my family for my mum's birthday last night and had a great time! We were taking silly pictures of each other and my sister managed to catch the rare thing that is a genuine smile rather than a 'for the camera' smile! I think it looks pretty cute. =3 

View attachment 1383358_10153194443375985_3593379082433307498_n (1).jpg


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> I went out for a meal and drinks with my family for my mum's birthday last night and had a great time! We were taking silly pictures of each other and my sister managed to catch the rare thing that is a genuine smile rather than a 'for the camera' smile! I think it looks pretty cute. =3


Aww, you look so happy. Very cute.


----------



## LeoGibson

loopytheone said:


> I went out for a meal and drinks with my family for my mum's birthday last night and had a great time! We were taking silly pictures of each other and my sister managed to catch the rare thing that is a genuine smile rather than a 'for the camera' smile! I think it looks pretty cute. =3



Great pic Loopy! You look very happy and content.


----------



## RavnChild

Just found this forum and it seems like not so many people log in now a days. I was looking forward on conversating with plus size woman like me just to meet new people and friends.  

View attachment 20150424_065046.jpg


----------



## Yakatori

loopytheone said:


> "_I went out for a meal and drinks with my family for my mum's birthday last night and had a great time! We were taking silly pictures of each other and my sister managed to catch the rare thing that is a genuine smile rather than a 'for the camera' smile! I think it looks pretty cute. =3_"


What kind of drink is that?


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> Aww, you look so happy. Very cute.



Exactly what I was thinking 



RavnChild said:


> Just found this forum and it seems like not so many people log in now a days. I was looking forward on conversating with plus size woman like me just to meet new people and friends.



Welcome Ravn! Always great to see a new face. As you observed already, traffic here is not nearly what it once was, but there are still people around.


----------



## loopytheone

Thanks everyone! =3

And it is a fruit salad cocktail, by the way! Various fruit juices, vodka and peach snapps, I believe? It was delicious!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

loopytheone said:


> I went out for a meal and drinks with my family for my mum's birthday last night and had a great time! We were taking silly pictures of each other and my sister managed to catch the rare thing that is a genuine smile rather than a 'for the camera' smile! I think it looks pretty cute. =3



This may be the most attractive picture of you I've come across.


----------



## Anjula

loopytheone said:


> I went out for a meal and drinks with my family for my mum's birthday last night and had a great time! We were taking silly pictures of each other and my sister managed to catch the rare thing that is a genuine smile rather than a 'for the camera' smile! I think it looks pretty cute. =3



you look lovely!


----------



## youareneverready

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This may be the most attractive picture of you I've come across.



Nicely worded!


----------



## Amaranthine

Because abandoning the forum for months and then coming back with an immediate picture post is the classiest and most tactful move possible. 

View attachment WP_20150508_16_24_40_Pro (2).jpg


----------



## MsBrightside

Amaranthine said:


> Because abandoning the forum for months and then coming back with an immediate picture post is the classiest and most tactful move possible.


 
An Amaranthine selfie_ is_ one of the classiest and most beautiful things to appear on this board.

So happy to see you back! :happy:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Amaranthine said:


> Because abandoning the forum for months and then coming back with an immediate picture post is the classiest and most tactful move possible.



We're both resurrecting our presence here at the same time? Yayyy!

Also, you're looking as stunning as ever!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> This morning.
> 
> Looking all bright-eyed and bushy-tailed. (and in need of a hair cut)



Hair cut, shmair cut.

Us follicularly challenged folk are just jealous of your coif, in general.

Looking fly


----------



## Melian

Amaranthine said:


> Because abandoning the forum for months and then coming back with an immediate picture post is the classiest and most tactful move possible.



For you....it works


----------



## loopytheone

Amaranthine said:


> Because abandoning the forum for months and then coming back with an immediate picture post is the classiest and most tactful move possible.



So pretty! <3


----------



## Tad

Ninja Glutton said:


> We're both resurrecting our presence here at the same time? Yayyy!



hmmmm, I'm not saying that the timing is suspicious, just that Ninja's were famous for their disguise skills... 

Glad to see both of you back.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

youareneverready said:


> Nicely worded!



Ahah, upon rereading it sounds terrible. I meant to say, this Is my favorite picture of loopy so far.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> Because abandoning the forum for months and then coming back with an immediate picture post is the classiest and most tactful move possible.



Agreed. 

Also, tits akimbo.


----------



## LeoGibson

Amaranthine said:


> Because abandoning the forum for months and then coming back with an immediate picture post is the classiest and most tactful move possible.



You're always classy! I bet you even raise your pinky in the air when you break wind!

Class or no, great pic and it's nice to see you back around.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks. :blush:

Nice to see you back.




Ninja Glutton said:


> Hair cut, shmair cut.
> 
> Us follicularly challenged folk are just jealous of your coif, in general.
> 
> Looking fly


----------



## youareneverready

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Ahah, upon rereading it sounds terrible. I meant to say, this Is my favorite picture of loopy so far.



Haha oops, I thought it was on purpose. I must go and bleach my mind or something.


----------



## Amaranthine

Thank you everyone :happy: I'd say it's good to be back, but that would imply that I haven't been lurking constantly :/



LeoGibson said:


> You're always classy! I bet you even raise your pinky in the air when you break wind!



That implies I have an asshole. How unclassy...


----------



## biglynch

loving what i'm seeing peoples. so did everyone disappear for a while then?


----------



## Treach

You are all just as lovely as ever!


----------



## Aust99

biglynch said:


> loving what i'm seeing peoples. so did everyone disappear for a while then?



Yes.... But we always return.


----------



## PinkRodery

Two recents


----------



## Surlysomething

Pretty! 




PinkRodery said:


> Two recents


----------



## dwesterny

Pinkrodery, love your delicate chin and button nose.

Amaranthine, those eyes. Green? They're incredible.


----------



## tummylovin'003

Most recent :happy: 

View attachment IMG_20150624_150010.jpg


----------



## dwesterny

Love the tats and piercings. And those lips... very nice.


----------



## loopytheone

I felt the need to share this awesome face I pulled whilst trying to take a selfie wearing my mum's glasses. This was at my sister's phD graduation. We're so sophisticated. 

View attachment sam14.jpg


----------



## redheadzrule1074

tummylovin'003 said:


> Most recent :happy:



Ohhh Myyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## otherland78

tummylovin'003 said:


> Most recent :happy:



My you have a georgeous face and some beautiful piercing eyes ^^


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> I felt the need to share this awesome face I pulled whilst trying to take a selfie wearing my mum's glasses. This was at my sister's phD graduation. We're so sophisticated.



What does that expression mean??? I can't read it!


----------



## tummylovin'003

otherland78 said:


> My you have a georgeous face and some beautiful piercing eyes ^^



Awh thanks! :wubu:


----------



## MsBrightside

This is as awesome as it gets for me:


----------



## dwesterny

:wubu: That is a great smile, big brown doe eyes and your skin looks very caress-able.


----------



## dwesterny

Ohh are those green eyes? I love green eyes.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Places I need to visit: Ireland, England, Texas, Charmander, Toronto, Niagara (Canadian side of course).


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> This is as awesome as it gets for me:



To think, I almost missed this awesomeness! Lovely pic MsB.


----------



## HeavyHandsome

We don't mind, surely. I know I dont. Im about to do the exact same thing...


----------



## KittyCourtz

This was me at my favorite Renaissance Faire. I go at least 3 times a year.


----------



## Tad

Does the faire run that often (or continually?) Or are there multiple faires in your area?

Oh, and nice job on the ears, I kept looking but couldn't see how they were done.

and one more thing....so much sun--making me miss Summer!


----------



## KittyCourtz

Tad said:


> Does the faire run that often (or continually?) Or are there multiple faires in your area?
> 
> Oh, and nice job on the ears, I kept looking but couldn't see how they were done.
> 
> and one more thing....so much sun--making me miss Summer!



It's Bristol Renaissance Faire in Kenosha, WI. It's a yearly faire running from July through early September. Only open on weekends and Labor Day. I've never attended another faire because every other one is too far of a drive (I don't have a license and I live in Chicago, so my dad drives).

And thank you! I bought my ears from Aradani Costumes and they're really easy to put on. Just a dab of spirit gum and they stay on all day.


----------



## dwesterny

KittyCourtz said:


> This was me at my favorite Renaissance Faire. I go at least 3 times a year.



You look great and welcome back to the boards.


----------



## Mordecai

KittyCourtz said:


> This was me at my favorite Renaissance Faire. I go at least 3 times a year.



Sweet costume!


----------



## loopytheone

I think it's about time to revive this thread.  Me in a swimsuit! 

View attachment Picture 504.jpg


View attachment Picture 507.jpg


----------



## ashblonde

That retro polka dotty halter style is just so dang lovely and you pull it off very well. You made a wise fashion investment with that suit :smitten:

And thanks for getting me posting more today too, lol


----------



## Tracii

Loopy you are so adorable and when are polka dots not the cutest thing ever?


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> I think it's about time to revive this thread.  Me in a swimsuit!



I love seeing people look adorable and sexy at the very same time :happy: Wouldn't mind finding a bathing suit like that somewhere. It suits you perfectly.


----------



## freakyfred

loopytheone said:


> I think it's about time to revive this thread.  Me in a swimsuit!



Super cuuute!

Also good thread to revive!


----------



## LumpySmile

Very awesome photos Loopy! You look amazing!


----------



## Anjula

Looking oh so lovely! You look like a legit model on the first picture! I can never strike a pose that makes me look good, jealous! 

Also, what's on that picture on your printer? i cant figure it out lol


----------



## lille

I bought this corset yesterday! 

View attachment IMG_1663.jpg


----------



## dwesterny

@Loppy, hot as always!

@Lille, sexy corset and this is actually the first pic I've seen of you on here ever. Very hot!:smitten:


----------



## LeoGibson

loopytheone said:


> I think it's about time to revive this thread.  Me in a swimsuit!





lille said:


> I bought this corset yesterday!




Excellent pictures ladies, very lovely the both of you. That's the way to revive a thread!


----------



## loopytheone

Hehehe, thank you very much everyone! =D I'm super looking forwards to going to the beach in it! Though my friend demands a slow mo video of me running across the beach like in baywatch. 




Anjula said:


> Looking oh so lovely! You look like a legit model on the first picture! I can never strike a pose that makes me look good, jealous!
> 
> Also, what's on that picture on your printer? i cant figure it out lol



Hehehe, thank you! I think poses are hard, half the time I look like a potato in pictures!

The picture on my printer is of my old dog, Luna.  She is facing the camera with me standing behind her next to a pile of text books.



lille said:


> I bought this corset yesterday!



Oooooh, oh my gosh you look so gorgeous! =D Corsets definitely suit you!


----------



## Tracii

OMG a Baywatch slo mo is a great idea you should do it. :bow:


----------



## Anjula

lille said:


> I bought this corset yesterday!



Woah! Super gorgeous!



loopytheone said:


> The picture on my printer is of my old dog, Luna.  She is facing the camera with me standing behind her next to a pile of text books.



I thought it's a doggie!


Ekhem in order to celebrate my 1K post here's my fresh baby face aka I woke up like this. For some reason I don't take selfies that often anymore so that's the freshest I've got :doh: 

View attachment B57F8EA6-3A26-4479-86F8-0FA1761A117A.jpg


----------



## dwesterny

Anjula said:


> Ekhem in order to celebrate my 1K post here's my fresh baby face aka I woke up like this. For some reason I don't take selfies that often anymore so that's the freshest I've got :doh:



Smouldering eyes, gorgeous.


----------



## rabbitislove

Looking beautiful Loopy, Lillie and Anjula. Such an attractive bunch of fatty loving ladies :wubu:


----------



## Melian

Anjula said:


> Ekhem in order to celebrate my 1K post here's my fresh baby face aka I woke up like this. For some reason I don't take selfies that often anymore so that's the freshest I've got :doh:



Beautiful lady. What's that tattoo?


----------



## Anjula

dwesterny said:


> Smouldering eyes, gorgeous.



: *** gracias



rabbitislove said:


> Looking beautiful Loopy, Lillie and Anjula. Such an attractive bunch of fatty loving ladies :wubu:



We are the cutes fat lovers! 



Melian said:


> Beautiful lady. What's that tattoo?



Thanks &#10084;&#65039; It's Ahimsa and it literally means compassion (but it's more of a way of life, a "do no harm" and nonviolence approach to all living beings). Since I'm a vegan and a yogi( ahimsa is also one of the five yamas) this concept is very close to my heart which makes this one my second fave tatto (I'm not sure if I've shared my hamsa bc that one is my fave )


----------



## loopytheone

Anjula said:


> Ekhem in order to celebrate my 1K post here's my fresh baby face aka I woke up like this. For some reason I don't take selfies that often anymore so that's the freshest I've got :doh:



Wow, you look great! =D Such a pretty face!


----------



## Melian

Anjula said:


> Thanks &#10084;&#65039; It's Ahimsa and it literally means compassion (but it's more of a way of life, a "do no harm" and nonviolence approach to all living beings). Since I'm a vegan and a yogi( ahimsa is also one of the five yamas) this concept is very close to my heart which makes this one my second fave tatto (I'm not sure if I've shared my hamsa bc that one is my fave )



That's awesome!


----------



## loopytheone

I had to buy a dress for my cousins wedding and I think the whole ensemble looks cute. :happy: 

View attachment meeee.png


----------



## azerty

loopytheone said:


> I had to buy a dress for my cousins wedding and I think the whole ensemble looks cute. :happy:



Yes it does look cute. Your hair also


----------



## Tad

Loopytheadorableone :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

loopytheone said:


> I had to buy a dress for my cousins wedding and I think the whole ensemble looks cute. :happy:



Super cute loopy!


----------



## Tracii

Loopy is way too adorable for words.

An older pic but many seemed to like it. 

View attachment Snapshot 1 (6-1-2015 12-08 AM).png


----------



## loopytheone

Thanks everyone. :happy:

And Tracii, you look kinda squished in there!


----------



## Tracii

No kidding Loopy and I have put on weight since that pic.
Had to move the seat back a few positions too.
My butt touches the door and the console and makes finding the seat belt latch thing hard to find. 

View attachment 032 (500x483).jpg


----------



## Anjula

loopytheone said:


> I had to buy a dress for my cousins wedding and I think the whole ensemble looks cute. :happy:



You look like an angel send from heavens to bless us all, not even exaggerating


----------



## Saxphon

loopytheone said:


> I had to buy a dress for my cousins wedding and I think the whole ensemble looks cute. :happy:



The fact that this ensemble looks cute, is only enhanced by the person looking absolutely adorable while wearing it. Looking' good there, Loopy ...... :wubu:


----------



## loopytheone

Thanks for all the lovely comments guys, here are a couple of pictures of me from the actual wedding all done up fancy! =D 

(the last one if me doing an impression of my sister when she looks in the camera to do her lipstick, in case you are wondering! ) 

View attachment wedding 22.jpg


View attachment wedding4.jpg


View attachment wedding1.jpg


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

All this and green eyes, too!:wubu:


----------



## shorty32287

New to the whole website, but this is me.  I'm 30 and from the south originally but I live in the Bay Area of California now. Looking to make some new friends. 

View attachment IMG_0585.jpg


View attachment IMG_3999.JPG


----------



## Tad

Welcome Shorty!

(And I'll also point you at the introduction threads, which are a great way to let others here know a bit about you)


----------



## lille

I got a fabulous dress while I was in New Orleans. (And shoes and petticoat and hair flowers...) 

View attachment IMG_2102.jpg


----------



## Jeannie

Welcome *Shorty*! You are beautiful!

Very cute outfit, *lille*! Love it!


----------



## Tracii

Welcome Shorty nice to have you here.
You are really pretty and those lace sneakers are too cute.

My gosh Loopy you look so gorgeous in those pics.


----------



## Kompliziert

View attachment Selfie.jpg

It's so neat to see all of you beautiful ladies! It feels really good to see other FFAs, since I'm the only one I know in real life. You are all amazing!

I am really shy, and also really not photogenic. I think I successfully uploaded an old pic I took of myself at work when I was bored and had nothing to do. It's one of the only pictures where I don't look very weird, lol.


----------



## ODFFA

Kompliziert said:


> It's so neat to see all of you beautiful ladies! It feels really good to see other FFAs, since I'm the only one I know in real life. You are all amazing!
> 
> I am really shy, and also really not photogenic. I think I successfully uploaded an old pic I took of myself at work when I was bored and had nothing to do. It's one of the only pictures where I don't look very weird, lol.



Gorgeous! Love your skin tone. And I really like your username too. (Aren't we all?) Welcome to Dims, fellow unicorn


----------



## Tad

Kompliziert, I have no idea what any of your other pictures look like, of course, but IMO that one is just amazing. Besides being a fine piece of photography and you being adorable and all, to me it it just somehow looks like it is the start of a story. Like, I could imagine that on the cover of a book, and it would be a cover that would get me to pick it up, flip it over, and read the synopsis on the back to find out more about the story, and maybe to at least open it to read the first couple of pages.


----------



## Kompliziert

ODFFA said:


> Gorgeous! Love your skin tone. And I really like your username too. (Aren't we all?) Welcome to Dims, fellow unicorn


Thank you! And yes, we are all definitely complicated, as we're all so unique in our own wonderful ways. I took a German class in college, of which I remember very little, but once we had to describe ourselves and I said "Ich bin kompliziert," which I felt really summed me up in a word. 

Thanks for the kind welcome!


----------



## Kompliziert

Tad said:


> Kompliziert, I have no idea what any of your other pictures look like, of course, but IMO that one is just amazing. Besides being a fine piece of photography and you being adorable and all, to me it it just somehow looks like it is the start of a story. Like, I could imagine that on the cover of a book, and it would be a cover that would get me to pick it up, flip it over, and read the synopsis on the back to find out more about the story, and maybe to at least open it to read the first couple of pages.



Guh, thanks so much! :blush: You are so kind! 

I'm just really not photogenic, my face usually doesn't match how I'm feeling. If I try to smile I look like a doofus, and if I don't smile I look like a serial killer, lol. This time I somehow landed right in the sweet spot. Also, my hair is always a total mess, haha. 

Thank you for such kind words!


----------



## shorty32287

Thank you all. You're too kind.  Glad to be here. Can anyone give me some instruction as to how to actually navigate this site? Hahaha


----------



## biglynch

shorty32287 said:


> Thank you all. You're too kind.  Glad to be here. Can anyone give me some instruction as to how to actually navigate this site? Hahaha



Best thing to do is just keep opening threads and have a browse. 

keep an eye on those last post dates in each thread too. Dead threads are 0 fun


----------



## Tad

Shorty, do you have all the acronyms figures out?

The other thing to know is that the BBW board is intended just for BBW to talk among themselves without others chiming in. 

Oh, and one way to get familiar with some more of the names around here is to take a poke around in the Lounge and join in on some of the games and so forth. Helps make you a familiar face, you know?


----------



## ODFFA

Ready to receive my certificate in Deceased Estates


----------



## Tad

Grats Odette -- although I admit I don't know quite what that means, but Ai suspect it is something bound by many rules and regulations?


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> Grats Odette -- although I admit I don't know quite what that means, but Ai suspect it is something bound by many rules and regulations?



Thanks, Tad  Oh yeah. Sooo many regulations. 

So, I learned how to draw up a will and what the process of administering a deceased estate entails here in SA. You have to report the death and give a basic initial account of the deceased's assets to the Master of our High Court. S/He gives you the go-ahead to open a temporary bank account for the estate and collect any assets (rent, shares, etc). You then submit an account to the court of all the assets and liabilities, and how the remainder is to be divided among the heirs. Once this is approved, you settle the liabilities, pay out / transfer to the heirs and close the estate bank account.

There are plenty more considerations and potential complications to it, but that's the gist.


----------



## sarahe543

(edited to add side view. Starting to get little fat folds on my back)
Dunno if this is awesome but I wore a close fitting dress tonight for a gig I went to.
Looking mighty fat
I really haven't the face for the camera.


----------



## Saxphon

sarahe543 said:


> View attachment 133450
> (edited to add side view. Starting to get little fat folds on my back)
> Dunno if this is awesome but I wore a close fitting dress tonight for a gig I went to.
> Looking mighty fat
> I really haven't the face for the camera. View attachment 133449


Your belly is looking very impressive. The choice of the dress was a good one.


----------



## sarahe543

There was me feeling I'd either lost weight or hit a plateau, and struggling with deciding on fattening up or joining the gym.
And theres this. 
I'm definitely fat. The belly has sneaked out further than my boobs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sarahe543 said:


> There was me feeling I'd either lost weight or hit a plateau, and struggling with deciding on fattening up or joining the gym.
> And theres this.
> *I'm definitely fat. The belly has sneaked out further than my boobs*.



Yeah my belly is sneaky like that, too


----------



## SSBHM

Gotta love how sneaky bellies can be. It loves to hide things too - can't find my feet ever!


----------



## SSBHM

Sarah you look fantastic. I'd not really call you fat yet, but just generously curvy. 
Smile... you look so serious. 
Thank you for sharing!
I'm hoping you continue your journey, and enjoy indulging so you come to smile more, too.


----------



## SSBHM

rabbitislove said:


> Looking beautiful Loopy, Lillie and Anjula. Such an attractive bunch of fatty loving ladies :wubu:


Agreed, but we need to see more smiles!


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

shorty32287 said:


> New to the whole website, but this is me.  I'm 30 and from the south originally but I live in the Bay Area of California now. Looking to make some new friends.
> 
> View attachment 127960
> 
> 
> View attachment 127961


simply beautiful


----------



## Dafatguy

ODFFA said:


> Ready to receive my certificate in Deceased Estates


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

sarahe543 said:


> There was me feeling I'd either lost weight or hit a plateau, and struggling with deciding on fattening up or joining the gym.
> And theres this.
> I'm definitely fat. The belly has sneaked out further than my boobs.



Sexy!


----------

